# Skunk Fart Ale



## jayse

hopefully with this thread we can kill a few birds with one stone. basically this is a lcpa type clone thread but i hope to help the first time allgrainers with getting there techniquie and system fine tuned and discuss the finer points here rather than pm back and forth so we can get all the info documented for everyone.

this is the flag ship brew i do. it all comes about from my very first allgrain some 50 brews ago with a few partials under my belt in a bucket in bucket system.
(now iam in stainless heaven)

the first few where based around this which comes from many sierra nevada recipes i researched.
its for 23 litres at 75% effiency for around 65% use another 500g-700g of pale malt.
==============================
jayse's skunk fart pale ale. og 1.053 fg 1.015
=====================================
5 kg amc pale malt 
250 g 80-90 ebc crystal malt
250 g carapils malt
mashed at 66c at 3 litres to 1 kg.

28 g northern brewer 60 mins 30 ibu the real one calls for perle.

14 g cascade 10 mins

14 g cascade 5 mins

wyeast american 1056 fermented at 22c
========================================



heres the lastest about 15 a.p.a.s' down the track with more than twice the cascade and crystal malt.
it is for 75% effiency just add another 500g-700g pale malt for 65%.
no need to get into full on details here just post your questions.

EDIT ; THIS IS A LCPA TYPE JOB.
=============================================
skunk fart pale ale 0g 1.055 at 75% total potential 1.074
=======================================
4.5 kg amc PALE MALT
340 g CARA MUNICH
450 g CARA PILS
225 g MUNICH
125 g WHEAT
mash 66c


39 G CASCADE pellets 5.7% 60 MINS 30 ibu.
this was calculated using 30% extraction so although it made a wicked lcpa clone from my experience since this brew i would use 25% which gives you 52 g of 5.7% a.a.
anyway anywhere between 40-50 g will get you in the ball park.


14 g CASCADE 15 MINS

14 g cascade 10 MINS

28 g " 5 MINS

28 g " 1 MIN

wyeast 1272 american II ferment at a fruity 22c
f.g 1.015-1.017
===============================================
i used my hop back with two plugs. i have just been advising others to just ignore that. all though i would love to give you the recipe of your dreams it really is up to you to taylor it to you system and taste etc.
basically how much aroma you get out of the hops takes practice.
the flavour is dead easy.


so basically i just want to put together a thread thats gets into the guts of these a.p.a's like this lcpa, sierra nevada brew so all could read and post how theres went and discuss the finer details.
also a few people are using this as their first allgrain brew so it will be good to doco there work for other first time allgrainers to read.


if your doing this as one of your first brews you can calc you effiency by dividing what your og is by the total extract potential of 1.075
so say you got 1.050 then 50/75 = .66 you got 66%.


a few other AHB.s' have done this brew so i hope you guys will posts you notes here, snow, jasony and ben.
and i know bigd is going mad waiting to try one of these brews.

the actuall lcpa and sierra nevada have a lower og and fg but the attenuation is not far off anyway i hope to cover all these finer points here later.

How are yours going snow, jasony and ben?
anyway i leave the latest recipes till another nite all typed out.
the main difference now is iam using real pale ale malt ie. imc and joe white traditional.
the amc is meant to be a mega lager malt disigned to be used with a 15% sugar adjunct.
to be honest i have found it works wickedly on its own. anyway that can wait till later.

cheers jayse


----------



## Doc

I've never been a big fan of APA's or IPA's because all the ones I've tasted have been crap.

However, yesterday I poped in to see Leon at ESB at Randwick in Sydney and he gave me a sample of an IPA he had racked a couple of days earlier. It tasted really good because he had the balance of malt and bitterness just right.

So I have now been tempted to give one a go (I usually brew Oktoberfests, Pilsners, Porters, Wheats and Stouts with the odd Belgian/Strong Ale thrown in).

I will give your recipe a go Jayse and report back.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gout

My brew is still only on its 3rd day of life. I will rack to a secondry after one week, then store a week cool before kegging. Once gassed i will sample daily  giving a indication of the aging.

I was low on OG because its my first and i was all over the place, my sparging tech. needs work, and a slower run off next time will help. also maybe crush may need work (again first time)

I used American ale 1 it brewed at about 20-22 deg but now is cooling down somewhat as the brew slowes down. 

cant wait to sample it as it smells great at the moment. mmmm cascade


----------



## JasonY

I was so happy with the first one I now have two fermenters full to restock! Very happy with this one and will no doubt keep a good stock handy, best tasting beer I have made to date. Used IMC pale malt throughout.

First one: Worked a treat I even managed to jag 1.060. bottled and started drinking after 2 weeks. 

Brew notes from QBrew :


> Grains crushed the night before. Mashed at 68 deg C for 1.5hrs, check after 30 min added 1 L boiliing water to bring to 66 deg C.
> 
> Boiled batches of wort and added back to bring mash to 76 deg C for mashout.
> 
> Sparged 21L of 76DegC water to collect about 30L wort.
> 
> Boiled 15 mins before hop additions began.
> 
> Cooled to 20degC using floating frozen pot + extra ice.
> 25L at approx 1.060 gravity!!
> 
> Final Gravity 1.012 (WYeast 1272), big floating yeast cake that looked like leather, had to peel it back during racking!
> 
> Bulk primed with 160g dextrose to get 65 stubbies.



After the first few stubbies I thought I had over done the hops but now I would be tempted to go further!  I now quite like the hop balance. Really nice drinking beer with a punch. Gave out a few samples to some friends and they were very impressed (boss wants a carton for xmas ... I think stocks could be tight). Only issue is that it was a bit cloudy but I'm working on that.

THe second was one of those brews that just went wrong, broke my thermometer and hygrometer and only managed 1.040. Put this one down to experience, I went grocery shopping during the mash so my mash temp may have been crap and I didn't collect enough wort from the sparge. Wasn't about to waste 23L of brew so I will see how it comes out with a bit less alcohol. I only had 5 plugs as well so I skipped the 10min addition. This will be bottled tomorrow. Noticed that the yeast cake sunk in this one, probably didn't have enough goodies in the brew to build itself up like the first one.

The third and latest attempt went pretty well. Managed to hit 1.055 and the wort is very clear thanks to a hop wedging itself in the tap inlet of the boiler . Only change with this one was bittering hops were 20g cascade/ 15g northern brewer as I ran out of pellets. Used the 6 plugs for late additions once more. Still broke another farken hydrometer during this brew and now watch that sucker carefully. Racking this one tomorrow also.


----------



## big d

im getting there jayse.
still yarning with the grumps sorting out the freight company they deal with.
im hanging out like the proverbial dogs balls

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse

thanx guys for your posts. that is exactly what iam after.

the boiling for 15 mins first before the hop additions is what i now always do. this is to get all the hot break out of the way basically first.
you would think the more you learn the shorter the brew day gets. wrong wrong wrong it ends up taking longer. 

EDIT: Your on the right track to getting better effiency ben another thing you can do is mix up the grain during the mash and sparge. if you do it during the sparge just recycle a bit again. or you can just mix up the top layer during sparging like the comercial breweries.
anyway for your next one i would go with using the 65% effiency adjustment ie. add 500-700g pale malt and pay more attention to the mash and sparge. 


Sounds like you got a wicked attenuation on the first brew mashed at 68c jasony. The 1272 doesn't have has much attenuation(73%-75%) as 1056(75-77) and 1272 is more flocculant which i guess plays a part in the lower attenuation.
also with the 1272 it does remain floating on top off the brew forever after fermention finishes just about but the beer still clears very well even though the yeast floculates to the top instead of the bottom. so its a real top cropping strain.
if you have never seen a yeast like this before it will amaze you.
this yeast was thought to be the 'rogue pacman' yeast but wyeast now state this is not correct.

EDIT AGAIN: looks like you weren't paying enough attention to the second one Jasony, still 53% effiency isn't tottally rooted and you left out some hops so hopefully you'll have a good ice cold beer for summer.what was the final gravity.

doc 
these ones have a much better balance.
i think you could go as high a 50 odd ibu and still be well balanced.
if you went that high i'd cut back on the 15 and 10 min hops though.
i havent done a wheat yet but iam of to get some bavarian wiezen slurry from the bottom of a grumpy micro brew.
iam thinking 50/50 malted wheat and pils malt and 15 ibu tettnanger and 1/2 oz 15 mins.


cheer jayse.
oh yeah carefull with this beer you'll find everyone will rock up after work if they know you have some.
so i give the swill drinkers a pint of warm flat english ale then i don't see them for awhile and i have my a.p.a all to myself.


----------



## big d

thats what i noticed with the 1272 jayse.thought i had done something wrong.the thing just keeps to the top .
this post of yourse has put my mind at ease.its the first time ive used it.

cheers
big d


----------



## Jazman

i doing a snpa clone now simailair to jayse first but different hop additions and amount more hopped with csacade will let you know how it goesa it is fermenting


----------



## jayse

with the 1272 i give it a swirl around a little on the last days of fermention to help drop the yeast back in.

like jazman did if you do the first recipe use 28g for 10 mins 28g for 5 mins instead of only 14g each time
i only posted it like that to show where i started from.
the 80-90 ebc crystal in the first recipe is the same caramunich as in the other recipe.


----------



## Guest Lurker

Hey Jayse

Recently taste tested the partial mash version of one of your APA recipes against LCPA.

It is VERY SIMILAR to LCPA, but better. The bottled LCPA I have at the moment is more malty and less hoppy than the LCPA I was drinking on tap the other day. 

Tasting notes for that brew are at 
http://users.bigpond.net.au/RBI/brewing log.htm#Brew83

I have one fermenting now which uses your same malt profile but I went for 50% IBUs from Chinook and 50% from Cascade as I am really getting to like that Chinook grapefruit flavour. (Brew 87)

I'm still using Wyeast 1056, but it is pretty clean, I cant really tell the difference from Safale S04, except maybe a bit less attenuation. Maybe I should switch to 1272 for the next one?


----------



## Guest Lurker

OK, Like I said in the intro, despite keeping my notes online, I aint no webmaster.

Tasting notes are at
My brewing log


----------



## jayse

Nice tasting notes simon. sounds exactly the same as mine. More fruit flavour from both the hops and yeast. I think they(LC) would ferment at a lower temp but i love the smoother fresher fruit flavour rather than the dry, sharper hop flavour. The other yeast is even better for the fruit flavour at 22c.

as far as the exact colour goes i would only use 250 g of caramunich and carapils for the rest you could even totally leave out the carapils if you wanted to get closer to the fg of lcpa and drier etc.
i haven't calculated the actuall colour i'll work that out and post. 

I noticed you have something written about your numbers for the mash potential. iam using 309 for the joewhite. the same as the imc pale ale.
314 for munich malt. 315 for wheat and around 280 for crystal.
http://www.maltcraft.com/specifications.html
they haven't put up the trad malt yet.

cheer jayse.

edit; i would try and get the o.g up to 1.054. also simon for a unreal version.


----------



## jayse

here's a couple of the skunk farts less potent brothers.

this was inspired by various comments on grumpy andy's part mash clone.xlcr
========================================
jayse 's XLCER 23 L o.g 1.048 at 70% effiency
=============================
brewed 14 aug
===================================
2.25 KG PALE ALE MALT
2 KG PALE
1 KG WHEAT


14 G goldings 60 MINS
14 g cascade 60 mins

28 g cascade 10 MINS

10g cascade 1min
10g ekg 1 MIN

1272 from primary ferment of livingstoned IPA
=============================================
spot on brew--beer -----beer---beer-------beer
================================
its around 25 ibu. 
cascades were 4.5% a.a plugs 
goldings were 6.1% a.a plugs.
anyway make what ever adjustments you need for 20 ibu for the 60 minute additions.


===================================
mountain goat pale ale (done july 2) very good brew
=====================
o.g 1.042 at 23litres at 70% effiency.
=======================
4.5 kg amc pale malt


18 halertau 60 mins

23 hallertau 30 mins

1 0z ten mins

1 0Z 5 MINS

1 0z 1 min

1272 AMERICAN 2
===============================================
same again aim for 25ibu. all up.
around 10ibu each at the 60 and 30 min additions.
==========================================
for this brew i would use 5 kgs of pale instead of only 4.5kgs if you want to get a og. of 1.048.


as you can see the 1272 american yeast has its pride of place in skunk fart pale ales.


----------



## jayse

here's the ;atest a.p.a/ i.p.a

little critters ale 20 litres 0.g 1.055 at 70% effeincy
potential is around 1.079
==========================
3400 g joe white TRAD malt
750 g munich malt
750 g wheat malt
300 g cara munich

30 g northern brewer 9.8%a.a 35 ibu 60 mins

14 g cascade 15 mins
14 g cascade 10 mins
30 g 5 mins
30 g 1 min

mashed at 69c

wyeast 1272
==============================

mmm this brew rocks.
i did a i.p.a with the same bill but up't the joe white by 2 kilos and added another 14 grams of chinnook for 60 mins.
and used notingham ale yeast that brew also rocks.

cheers jayse in malt and hop heaven


----------



## Guest Lurker

Nice one Jayse. Have cut and pasted to the recipe file and will give it a go as a partial, or more likely the ipa version with some Chinook and maybe a couple of grapefruit thrown in as well. The recipe above based on Grumpy Andy's Excelsior, you like? I did the Excelsior, really cant get to grips with the combination of hops. Love Goldings, love Cascade, really dont like them in the same brew. Having trouble getting those bottles empty for the next brew. Describing it on the Grumpys site as having an uncanny resemblance to LCPA is a bit misleading I think, or maybe I used too much Goldings.


----------



## jayse

your right the lcpa discription is not correct it is a great brew but in its own right. i love it.
i also loved the hop combo. to me the brew was very lager like in some ways for one the hops are sharper.
anyway i can't wait to do the next variation of this.

here's the actuall i.p.a recipe
==============================================
jayse's october india pale ale. oct 9th 65 ibu 6.5%abv.
==================================
===================================
o.g around 1.064 at 70% effiency
60-65 ibu

5.5 kg JOE WHITE TRAD MALT
.5 kg wheat malt
.25 g cara munich.
.5 kg munich


16 g northern brewer 9.8% 60 mins
16 g chinnook 60 mins 12.2% 60 mins
16 g cascade 60 mins 5.7% 60 mins


14 g cascade 15 mins
14 g cascade 10 mins

28 g cascade 5 mins
28 g cascade 1 min

dry nottingham ale yeast 50g.


=====================================
======================================


----------



## Batz

oz , grams
come on Jayse one or the other :blink:


----------



## jayse

yeah yeah.
you all get the idea.
28g = 1 oz
14g= 1/2 oz
sorry.

i'll edit that recipe for everyone later.


----------



## Goat

Don't mean to be pedantic Jayse, but what exactly are you referring to when you say Joe White TRAD Malt? 

I've been looking at the Joe White spec's page but can't see one....

What brands are you using for the rest of your grain bill - I've noticed that there is a fairly wide variety of colour grades for different maltsters

:blink:


----------



## jayse

i don't know why the trad malt isn't on the malt craft site yet.
anyway its a TRADitional ale malt around 81% extract potential and 6 ebc.
it is a true english style ale malt.
the munich is imc munich at 82% potential.
caramunich is a trade mark of weyermann at around 75% potential and 80ebc.,
wheat malt is joe white 4 ebc. and around 83% extract potential..

also note that ALL malt from everyone can be 20% either side of the specs as far as colour goes from batch to batch.
so some malt colour is given in very wide numbers ie. 110-180 ebc.
so really if you don't get the exact numbers for the batch you cant' do exact calcs.

anyway now there some brewers reading this thinking what the furkin bejeesus are we talking about.


----------



## Goat

Thanks Jayse.

I'm going to put down your little critters recipe this weekend - if I can convert it to extract + steeped grain, that infor helps a lot.


----------



## JasonY

My last one of these (3rd to date) used about 20g cascade + 15g Northern Brewer for bittering because I ran out of cascade pellets. The flavour an aroma were the 6 plugs of cascades. I thought it wasnt smelling as hoppy when I racked it so I chucked another cascade plug in the secondary (after a 5 min steep in boiled water).

Drinking it now and I think the NB hops have really mellowed the cascade flavour. Still a nice beer but I would have thought the cascade flavour would be huge .... perhaps there is anther factor in this (this one is my first kegged LCPA?)

At the end of the day its still a tasty beer and wont be lasting long


----------



## jayse

GOAT 
the second recipe in my first post here is closer to lcpa.
the little critters is darker, maltier and the northern brewers do tame down the cascade.
you can't steep the munich or wheat malt thats why i put 'do the mash' under the thread title.
so i would suggest a mini mash if you can.
other than that a extract/steep batch would be
around 1.050 of whatever extract you want and the crystal malts.

Jasony
i to have found the 60 minutes with northern brewer do come through in the flavour and aroma aswell.
i like the all cascade ones better.

put down one of these type pale ales yesterday with all challanger.
they rock. taste great the bitterness is great and the flavour is awesome.
similar to northern brewer but more spice and less wood.


----------



## Goat

thanks Jayse - I'll revert to the "skunk fart pale ale 0g 1.055 at 75% total potential 1.074"

I'm very new to this brewing caper and want to get a few extract brews under my belt to sort my procedures before going to mashing etc. I'm going through a fairly comprehensive article I found on converting All-grain to Extract by a guy called Ken Schwartz. I'm hoping (when I get my head around it :blink: ) I'll be able to 'cheat' with your recipe and still get something resonably close....


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

jayse, is that IPA recipe the beer I tasted on Friday afternoon? If so I will have to do it myself. I can't recommend this one high enough. I'm surprised that the Nottingham yeast didn't dry it out more. I find it drys a beer out and leaves a yeasty bite although not as bad as Safale.

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## jayse

mark, after you left i realised it was in fact the little critters 5.5%alc one you had.
these two brews are very very similar the one you tried was wyeast 1272.

Although the 'october ipa' is 65ibu the 'critters' you had at only 45odd is much hoppier and the bitterness is bigger in the aftertaste etc.
the last hop additions are exactly the same.

at the last grumpy show brad, thomas and steve all liked the ipa even better. i think it needs the notingham to get as dry as it is, which is not very dry really just dry enough.
i wouldn't use safale i don't like it at all. i think it actaully gives the beer a real dry 'hardness' and sucks the beer dry.

oh and by the way those challangers are unreal i love them. they go to the top of the list straight away.
much like northern brewer but better.

anyway you'll love either one they basiaclly are the same beer the ipa is just more of everything.

cheers jayse(going to pour a critters)


----------



## Batz

Jayse
Who makes the Nottingham yeast ?
I have'nt seen it , will need the order some
Cheers batz


----------



## jayse

BATZ.
The one i get is packaged by 'danstar'.
You can get a few strains other than notingham. Theres also 'windsor' and london plus some others.
by the sounds of s-33 by DCL i reckon i would prefer this over s-04.
anyway you should be able to get the notingham and windsor from most HBSs'.

JAYSE


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Batz, send me your address and I will post some Nottingham yeast out to you. I have a bit to spare.

TDA


----------



## crackers

jayse
question on your october india pale ale. oct 9th 65 ibu 6.5%abv
what hops did you use. (plugs, pellets, cones) as i keep getting a higher ibu in my calcs?
oh the other factor is how many litres did you use for your calcs.

will be brewing this, this weekend or next.
between building a wort chiller and xmas dinners.

cheers
crackers


----------



## jayse

crackers sorry forgot to put some things like that on there i'll edit that.

anyway its 23 litres. at 70% effiency its 1.063.
they are all pellets and you could easily go another 10 ibu at the start if you like my next one will be more like 75ibu.

Got myself a few bags of malt this morning. iv'e got 4 yeasts going. 1056, 1275 thames valley,3056bavarian wheat and 1084 irish git.
all made up with a coopers draught can for starter wort.
i have the wort made up and just adding more to the starters everyday to keep them growing.

mmm iam in brew heaven.
just can't decide what to do first, iam thinking a porter with the 1056.
just about to start cracking grain.

cheers jayse


----------



## crackers

thanks jayse,
wont keep you any longer.
happy cracking

crackers

mmm...that doesnt sound good for me!!


----------



## Doc

Brewed the Skunk Fart Pale Ale today.

Used IMC Ale Malt as the base as the rest as per the recipe.
Didn't have a lot of cascade hops handy so only did 60, 15 and 5 min additions.

Anticipated OG 1054, got 1052, probably because I ended up collecting a little more than I should of.

Looked and smelled the business.

Will let you all know how it tastes probably about mid Jan.

But it is looking good in the fermenter in the new chest freezer.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jayse

nice one doc.
This weeks two brews so far i have boiled for 2 hours sparging down to 1.008 and have hit the exact o.g and volume in both.
still haven't got the refractometer so iam cooling wort in a glass with kids ice blocks every ten mintues and really watching the volume and gravity.


tasting notes mid jan. then all gone by feb i bet.

cheers skunk fart jayse


----------



## JasonY

I was at litte creatures last night and couldn't but help seeing the blackboad behind the serving tanks at the bar. There were three hops listed on it:

Cascade
Chinook
Cluster

(Also had something about crystal but I couldn't read that ....)

Anyone tried cluster hops? The description in 'Designing Great Beers' basically says that it has few attractive features and he had no desire to use it?

My next skunk fart (where did that name come from Jayse .... ) is going to have some chinook in (say 30% of bittering) but now I wonder about trying some cluster as well?


----------



## jayse

The name 'Skunkfart' comes from a discription of the most basic K+K homebrews.
even the so call coopers brewing sugar, you get it?

Anyway cluster is one of the oldest american hops.
golden cluster is what is used in oz for XXXX and V.B etc.
I would leave that out personally but i have i cluster plant so i'll use them one day but wouldn't buy them.

Crystal i believe is a american grown hallertau type plant.
Wouldn't mind trying them one day but iam with grumpies idea. If you want hallertau use the german one same as all hops if your gunna use a hop type use the one from the country of origin. ie why use USwillamette(a fuggle) when you can us UK fuggles
Its a simple homebrew store blanket arguement but it has some merit.

Back to LCPA.
My next one will also use some chinnook for bittering.
One other new addition will be torrified wheat (puffed raw wheat) and maybe more malted wheat then ease up a little on the crystal aswell. Totally leave out the carapils.
On the site they say they also use kibbled wheat, iam not to sure what that is exactly but it must also be a form of processed unmalted wheat.

Cheers Jayse :chug: 
keep posting all your stuff here jasony, some tasting reports also. Thanx


----------



## Gout

I opened a bottle of my cascade pale ale, and i dont know if its me, the bottle or the brew but mine is smooth nice but under hopped! 

To the extent its Just able to tell there was cascade in the brew. Its also not overly bitter
Just a very smooth unoffencive beer, that mate will LOVE!

I like it and will drink it, but wont be a special brew (first all grain)

Now to fix the problem, I have good confidence in jayse's recipy and i think that due to lack of bitterness and flavor, Its My scales?? and they under hopped on all accounts?

I will wait till i try a CC'd Keg (rather than a stinking hot bottle (only 2) )

I will let you know how it turns out!!!


I more pale ale coming up!!!! this time i have plugs so it may also improve (use plug measure rather than grams)


----------



## Gout

second thought, I'm 99% pissed after my extencive beer tasting tonight (hey its 37deg i had to!!! )

i washed my mouth out with water and had some water to try clean my mouth, but now towards the end of the glass it is tasting better! more hops

(this was the dregs in the fermentor - hence only 2 bottles, it has sedement and hops in it)

wait till i try the keg may be totally different


----------



## JasonY

hehe Ben was this even carbonated or are you getting stuck into the leftovers in the fermeter!  Did you use the ~120g of cascade in this one(bittering + flavour)?

I have made 3 of these suckers and the hoppiness has been different each time, first with all cascades was awesome unfortunately all gone  The second I will be polishing off over xmas, I didn't hit the OG (1.042 instead of 1.052) but is still nice. The last which is rapidly evapourating in the keg had some northern brewers (15g) in with the cascades for bittering. Very tasty but the NB do mellow the cascade a bit.

Next will have chinooks with the bittering ... great brew to test some hops


----------



## jayse

Ben,
Does sound like you haven't had a decent try yet.
With 90 g of cascade just on the end you should deffintly get heaps of cascade flavour even take out one of those additions and its still like a hop field in the glass.
Granted it does have a lot of malt flavours to balance it out so its not really balanced either way.

I'll be suprised if your not raving about this beer when your a few pints into the keg.

Looks like the next one everyones doing is gunna be with chinnook at the start.
Iam thinking of doing one without the carapils and loads of wheat.

also with plugs I would use more than you would pellets.
So far plugs have not proved to be better than pellets so iam just sticking with pellets for a while.

Cheers Jayse, with no A.P.A what so ever on tap


----------



## Gout

Its so dam hot at the moment (no fridge) i cant ferment, cant even CC or 2ndry so its being hard!

I need to finish "birthday brew" (a coopers lager for my bro's 21st) then i can get into the APA. Also there is a nice killkeny mmmmm, a super GMK stout - wow hops, and Porter to follow so i need up my drinking !?!?! to clean out some kegs to fill with the new APA 

What a problem.... might need some mates to help


----------



## crackers

jayse with no APA on tap!!  

that sounds like a first.



crackers


----------



## jayse

I have 40 litres of I.P.A and thats it. I havent' brewed in a month but brewed 3 batches so far last week all of which have been badly affected by the heat not so much in flavour that seems fine.
But major stuck ferments that will not come back to life no matter how hard i have tried and i still can't really see why.
The only reason so far i can come up with is the higher fermenting temps with liquid strains has caused the alcohol to rise from 0-4% in 24 hours which has shocked the yeast.
I have pitched some dry coopers yeast and left them at 28c and airated again still no luck.
Iam am very very pissed off about this all have finish 10 points to high.
They have fermented like crazy for 1-1/2 days and stopped dead.
I have never ever had this problem before even last summer fermenting at the same temp.
Anyone got any comments here.
Remeber i have done everything right so its not under pitched or airated or any of the common reasons why you get a stuck ferment.

Anyway with the yeast getting shocked it should still be viable but needs to come to grips with where its at and should start back up again.
Iam kicking myself for not brewing at all in november.
Anyway a big winge from me and no beer, maybe some very worty tasting beer.

Jayse


----------



## Doc

Racked my SFPA that I brewed last weekend this morning.
Great aroma and tastes fantastic.
Not sure of the SG as my hydrometer broke on Friday :angry: 

Pretty sure it won't last long when I keg it :lol: 

Will have to buy more cascade on the next visit to the lhbs.

Great recipe Jayse.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gout

MMMMMm just pulled a JSPA (Jayse Special Pale Ale) and its very different to the bottled sample i had. I have a Cold at the moment, and a sore throat, well the bitterness in this brew has numbed it 

hit the back of the throat and bang!
smooth, great head, thick and creamy

This is the first "Pot" from this Keg, but so far (with my Cold / bad sence of taste)

Starts off slightly sweet, nice cascade flavour in middle, followed by the onset of bitterness to the aftertaste.
There is a smooth transition from sweet to bitter right in the midlle.

MAN this is good! First All grain, First PA, and i might say... Maybe my best beer to date

Thanks Jayse, I think you saved X-mas  


.... now lets kill this cold with kindness ... mmmm beer


----------



## big d

hey ben
thanx for the report on jayses skunk fart.
the cold will not help in your tasting notes but nevermind.
ive been mulling(yeah i know jayse)over what recipe i should do for my first ag in 04 and i reckon in honour of jayse and his dedication to the american ipa style and his postings i will make this my very first ever first ag brew and from there i can also add my honest opinions of how it tastes etc instead of reading other peoples posts and just dreaming.
and with the size of my set up a 40+ litre batch should be a sinch.

cheers in skunk fart

big d B)


----------



## Gout

It was my first and although i had some problems its turned out great, i'd imagin you could really make some stuff ups but it will still taste great so if i was you, I would do this one first! then you know what were all crapping on about 

Good luck and enjoy! mmmm beer


----------



## Doc

I siphoned off 500ml of SFPA from my secondary and tossed it in the freezer for an hour to cool down, then carb'd it up with my carbonation cap.

Wow, what a fantastic PA. Good passionfruit tones with fantastic aroma and lingering bitterness.
Will have to wait for the relatives to leave before I keg this one so I can have it all to myself  

Thanks for the recipe Jayse.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz

I going to make the Skunk Fart my first AG as well big d , which one are you going to brew?


----------



## Jazman

just tasted the bugger ass pale ale it is young but it taste smooth and good and is close to snpa me old man reckons nice bitterness it could be more but loverly cascade aroma i cant wait for this one to age it wont last my enter it in the bathurst comp


----------



## Batz

Jazzman.
Which was the closest to LCRA?


----------



## Batz

I mean LCPA , your famous brew !


----------



## Gout

I was drinking skunk fart all x-mas day but most people found it "strong bitterness" or "harsh" hehe back to the VB they went

I loved it but found the butterness hard at the end of the day ( its a quality beer but for me not a all day get pissed beer)

Anyway on leaving lunch and moving onto dinner, the Esky handly snapped and guess what!!!! home brew smashed, my ace beer jug, my pint glass all smashed!!!!! all that was left was VB stubbies, hence i only had one more beer for the day i just couldn't drink it YUCK!!!!!


----------



## Batz

Iam hoping more for cascade that bitterness , like LCPA


----------



## Murray

Ben said:


> Inyway on leaving lunch and moving onto dinner, the Esky handly snapped and guess what!!!! home brew smashed, my ace beer jug, my pint glass all smashed!!!!! all that was left was VB stubbies, hence i only had one more beer for the day i just couldn't drink it YUCK!!!!!


 Nooooooooooooooooo! I feel for you,as you now have known what helll is truly like.


----------



## Goat

Chaps,

I'm trying to work out the process a bit with one of Jayse's recipes and have been plugging things into Promash to get a feeling for what might happen. I'm going to try doing this as an AG but I'm having a few problems getting my head around the whole mash/sparge thing... :unsure: 

What quantity of water do you use for the mash - expressed as L/Kg ? I was reading Howtobrew in which Palmer mentions a working average rate of 1.5qt/lb which converts (if my maths is correct) to about 3.15 L/Kg. this means that for a a pre-boil voulme of 32L and grain bill of 7.15Kg (at 65%) I would need to mash using 22.5L.... does that mean that the sparge would be the remaining 4.5L ? Palmer goes on to mention that the sparge water should be 1.5 - 2 times the volume of the mash - so where am I cocking this up?

TIA


----------



## joecast

if i remember right, about 2l/Kg for the mash and 4l/Kg for the sparge. got these numbers from papazian and nachel (HB for dummies). 

for the sparge im sure you can vary depending on how much you need for the pre-boil volume (or just boil longer to get the volume down). 

"Palmer goes on to mention that the sparge water should be 1.5 - 2 times the volume of the mash" i dont remember this one but i may have missed it. 

i do remember hearing something about the thickness of the mash affecting it somehow, but not sure how exactly. so that may be something to consider as well. hopefully someone else has a better memory than me. and as for sparging, use as musch as you can without oversparging (as in getting tannins) and then boil down to the volume you want. 

just my 2 cents
joe


----------



## Doc

I generally use around 3 litres/kg for the mash.
Remember that the grains will soak up approx 1.01 litres/kg so factor that into your calcs.

If using Promash then make up your recipe using whatever your litres/kg ratio is and what your MLT can handle.
Then do your Session calcs in Promash to work out how much water you need for the sparge.
Look closely at the settings for dead space and evaporation percentages to work it out for your system. See attached picture for my last brew session last week.
I used 2.8 l/kg and it was a very thick mash. My boiler has dead space of around 3.6 litres below the pick up tube. I calc this in even though the immersion chiller displaces this some.

HTH, beers,
Doc


----------



## Goat

Thanks guys !

Joecast, I also read somewhere recently about thick mashes being beneficial to big Belgian Ales - which is something I'm dying to get into... but I've got no idea why that would be the case - I'm concentrating on crawling at the moment.

Doc, I didn't even know that dialog box existed :huh: - I'll get into it... and I stick to 3L/Kg for now too.

This is what I've got so far for the recipe..... (from Promash) - any comments warmly welcomed !

<<tries to attach jpeg>>


----------



## Doc

Looks good Goat.
Nice batch size too. You must have bigger fermenters than me.

Hit the Mash schedule button and enter your litres/kg and save your recipe.
Then from the opening Promash window select New Session.
Pick your saved recipe then go to Water Needed. You will then see the screen I posted. You can then play around with the settings for you dead space etc.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Guest Lurker

Hi Goat
I reckon that is going to be an extremely tasty APA. Very close to LCPA but good in its own right. I had my first taste of a partial mash last night which is very similar to your recipe and IMHO it was excellent. I also tasted it against a stubbie of LCPA and it is very very close. I think it would be almost identical to LCPA with a bit less Chinook and a bit more cascade in the boil. I would expect your version to be a little more grapefruity than LCPA, which to me certainly isnt a bad thing.

My tasting notes from last night are at
My brewing log brew 87


----------



## Goat

Thanks for the advice Doc - I played around with it today (between shopping around the suburbs of Perth looking for bits and pieces for a Mash/Lauter Tun) - even worked out my kettle dead space, something I had worried about before, but now Mr Promash has taken care of it for me.....

Wow GL that is a fair list of brewing you have there ! I enjoyed the comments about a Kriek clone (can't remember the number) and how the tasting notes became less enamoured as time went on. 

I think I might go all Cascade with the first brew, forking out for the Chinnook when I only need 10g seems a bit extravagant... dunno though, I always seems to get a bit of a rush of blood when faced with the fridge full of those shiny little silver bags...


----------



## Doc

Just kegged my SKPA.
Also got 4 long necks out of the brew, and I'm drinking the last couple of hundred mls that was still left in the fermenter.
What an awesome brew.
Will report back on Tuesday night when I tap the keg, and will post a pic  

Thanks for the recipe and thread topic Jayse.
Beers,
Doc


----------



## kook

Goat said:


> I think I might go all Cascade with the first brew, forking out for the Chinnook when I only need 10g seems a bit extravagant... dunno though, I always seems to get a bit of a rush of blood when faced with the fridge full of those shiny little silver bags...


 Where abouts in Perth are you? I've got a 100g bag of Chinook. I only use small amounts (10-15g) at a time, so if you want 10g just let me know!


----------



## Goat

Thanks Kook - I'm in Bayswater. 

I went to TWOC to pick up some 1272 Wyeast today, but Roy hasn't got it in yet, so I wont be brewing the SFPA til the week following next (I need a week to get a starter happening), so maybe at the perth BDO... Mind you, by the sounds of the reviews this brew is getting, its prolly worth me picking up 100g from TWOC anyway cos I'll be brewing more than once... it is only a few dollars after all


----------



## JasonY

If you want to bring a cooler bag to the brewers day out I can bring you a stubbie of 1272 that I saved off my last primary, I have some chinook also if you only want 10g.


----------



## Goat

You guys are very generous ! Thanks JasonY. 

I think I might splash out on this one all the same - and set myself up with half a dozen starters from a new pack. Same with the Chinnook.

There's not that many of us in Perth - maybe we should start getting a library of yeasts together to share around...


----------



## big d

keep me in mind goat as in a few years i will be moving down to perth pemanent.
i reckon by then there will be quite a few of us doing ag brews


----------



## JasonY

No probs goat, yeast bank sounds like an excellent idea. Good way to try a few new yeasts without having to fork out a small fortune.

Decided my next one will be 1968 London ESB, have to order it when I am next at TWOC.

3 years big d, good to see you have a forward plan


----------



## Goat

OK JaysonY - we can chat about it next weekend....

I'd give Roy a ring (or email him) to make sure he gets it your request - he told me today that he will be ordering first thing next week and they should be in a few days after that.

NO worries Bigd - I'll start saving some in earnest, maybe you'll be able to take a few back with you when you come down to Perth in 2004


----------



## Guest Lurker

Jasony

Dont bother. I have 1968 in the brewing fridge. I am coming to the Perth big day out. I will split the yeast into a PET bottle and bring it with me, along with the chocolate porter which is my selected home brew to contribute to the day. Just remember to stir the crap out of 1968 when you use it, it flocculates like a bastard.

Edit afterthought
Although I guess it could be a pain in the arse dragging a bottle of yeast around with you all day. PM me if you want me to bring it, or if you want to pick it up directly at another time.


----------



## JasonY

Thanks GL, unfortunately I couldn't stop myself and bought a smack pack as Roy at TWOC had one handy  

Look forward to trying the chocolate porter.


----------



## Hoops

I have cracked my grain and bought some fresh cascade ready to brew my SFPA, cant wait, just improving my mash tun today and I'll be away brewing.

You guys in Perth sound like you have it all together. In my old brew club we had a good collection of yeasts and bought hops in kilo blocks. It's a great way to go. I am jelous though  .
I am moving back to Perth in 2 years so I will have to get in contact with you guys and check the brew clubs out.

Hoops


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

You guys that have brewed jayse's SFPA. Can you please let me know the differing hopping schedules you used. In fact post your recipes and efficiencies as well.
I reckon I will brew this next week. The Leffe Blond clone will have to wait.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc

TDA,

Here is my version that I brewed.
I'm brewing it again this weekend and won't change a thing. It is great.

Beers,
Doc

Jayse's Skunk Fart Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-0 India Pale Ale, India Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 40 Max IBU: 60
Min Clr: 8 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.40 Wort Size (L): 23.40
Total Grain (kg): 5.89
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.28
Anticipated SRM: 9.3
Anticipated IBU: 39.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.53 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.36 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.6 4.75 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.037 4
5.8 0.34 kg. CaraMunich 60 France 1.034 60
7.6 0.45 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.033 2
3.8 0.22 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
2.1 0.13 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.00 g. Cascade Pellet 4.50 29.8 60 min.
42.00 g. Cascade Pellet 4.50 7.0 15 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 4.50 3.1 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.89
Water Qts: 16.69 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 15.79 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.68 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 78 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 19.73 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## JasonY

TDA, I have 3 kegs of this for a party on Saturday each will be slightly different as I have played about with both the hops and the grian bill .... last two are below ... dropped the caramunich a little to lighten the color but in the end the original bill is fine I am just a tinkerer. The one using some Centenial tasted very nice when I racked ... will post back with some tasting notes if I can remember what they were like after saturday (80L in total on tap ....) :chug: :chug: :chug: 


23L recipes @75%

*SunkFart #6*
BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-A American Pale Ales, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 11 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (Kg): 5.46
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.52
Anticipated SRM: 6.6
Anticipated IBU: 46.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.80
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 4.53 by Volume: 5.80 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 77.8 RDF 64.7 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 67 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 54.78
Actual Points From Mash: 48.70


Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour

Raw Pre-Boil Amounts - only targeted volume/gravity and evaporation
rate taken into account:

Pre-Boil Wort Size: 28.31 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.045 SG 11.08 Plato

With sparge water, mash water, additional infusions, vessel losses, top-up
water and evaporation rate recorded in the Water Needed Calculator:

Water Needed Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.43 L
Water Needed Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG 10.67 Plato


Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.1 4.70 kg. Pale Ale Malt (IMC Trad) Australia 1.037 2
4.0 0.22 kg. CaraMunich 40 France 1.034 40
4.0 0.22 kg. Munich Malt (IMC) Australia 1.038 6
3.7 0.20 kg. CaraPilsner France 1.035 10
2.2 0.12 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.10 3.4 60 min.
18.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 26.4 60 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 6.4 15 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 4.8 10 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 5.4 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Unit(s)Whirfloc Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step
Heat Type: Direct

Grain kg: 5.46
Water Qts: 15.85 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 15.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.75 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.10
Grain Temp: 26 C

Dough In Temp: 76 Time: 0
Saccharification Rest Temp: 68 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp: 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp: 76 Time: 45


*Skunk Fart #7*
BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-A American Pale Ales, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 11 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (Kg): 5.46
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.52
Anticipated SRM: 6.6
Anticipated IBU: 38.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.86
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 4.12 by Volume: 5.27 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 76.1 RDF 63.4 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 73 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 54.78
Actual Points From Mash: 53.13


Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour

Raw Pre-Boil Amounts - only targeted volume/gravity and evaporation
rate taken into account:

Pre-Boil Wort Size: 28.31 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.045 SG 11.08 Plato

With sparge water, mash water, additional infusions, vessel losses, top-up
water and evaporation rate recorded in the Water Needed Calculator:

Water Needed Pre-Boil Wort Size: 33.13 L
Water Needed Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.038 SG 9.51 Plato


Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.1 4.70 kg. Pale Ale Malt (IMC Trad) Australia 1.037 2
4.0 0.22 kg. CaraMunich 40 France 1.034 40
4.0 0.22 kg. Munich Malt (IMC) Australia 1.038 6
3.7 0.20 kg. CaraPilsner France 1.035  10
2.2 0.12 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 22.5 60 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 3.0 15 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 4.8 10 min.
4.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.20 1.4 10 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 4.0 5 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 2.7 1 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Unit(s)Whirfloc Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step
Heat Type: Direct

Grain kg: 5.46
Water Qts: 17.33 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 16.40 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.10
Grain Temp: 26 C

Dough In Temp: 74 Time: 0
Saccharification Rest Temp: 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp: 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp: 76 Time: 0


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Cheers Doc and JasonY  

TDA


----------



## big d

ive just brewed up jayses october ipa minus the northern brewer hops as i havent got any.
anyway hit all his targets so will will now have the long wait to see how it turns out.
smells great so far but still to early for a decent taste test but seems ok so far.
will post the outcome further down the track.

cheers
big d


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

I am doing a modified version of this as I can't get cara munich, I have some Simcoe hops I want to try and I don't have any American Ale liquid yeast.
Here is the modified recipe:


SFPA Modified

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 01/23/04 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 29.00 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Equipment: My Equipment Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 

4.75 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2 SRM) Grain 80.3 % 
0.45 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2 SRM) Grain 7.6 % 
0.34 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (30 SRM) Grain 5.7 % 
0.25 kg Munich Malt (9 SRM) Grain 4.2 % 
0.13 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (2 SRM) Grain 2.1 % 
20.00 gm Simcoe [14.7%] (60 min) Hops 31.3 IBU 
27.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (15 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (5 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.054 SG (1.045-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 6 SRM (4-11 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 42.7 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.6 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.4 % (4.5-5.7 %) % 

I will report on this when it is kegged, should be in 2 weeks hopefully.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Snow

Has anyone out there used Chinook as the bittering hop, like the Little Creatures Brewery does? Apparently it's the Chinook that gives it that grapefruit flavour.

- Snow


----------



## Murray

Mine have all been straight Cascade. I don't use any crystal malts either, I found that it was a better beer sticking with ale, munich and a little wheat.


----------



## GMK

TDA

I have some of the following yeast:

1272 American Ale Yeast II. Fruitier and more flocculent than 1056, slightly nutty, soft, clean, slightly tart finish. Accentuates hop character at warmer fermentation temperatures with intense fruitiness. Flocculation - high; apparent attenuation 72-76%. (60-72 F, 15-22 C)

It is currently a ltr sitting in a plastic juice bottle in the fridge.

I am happy to give you half. Boots works at Hills on South road and lives near by in Greenwith. If it helps - and he is OK with it - i should be able to get some to him to give to you.

Alternatively, i will be at the Dan O'Connell Pub tommorow from 2.00pm until around 7.00pm - hopefully, depends on my lift.

If you can get there i can bring some with me. You need to let me know today.

Here is a web site link...
http://www.danieloconnell.com.au/

Might be a good place for Batz to visit when he is down here.


----------



## JasonY

Snow, I have used chinook for bittering I have a keg which used 16g chinook + 20g(I think) of cascade at the 60 min mark. Tasted this last night after about 5weeks in the keg and its not bad, not as cascadey as I would like but I think that may be due to the hops getting a bit old at this time of the year. Will be going APA made soon when I get 1kg of the new season hops  

When I tasted it after a week I thought I had overdone it, very grapefruity and bitter. Now it has mellowed right off and its a nice brew. May even play about with adding these late in the boil.


----------



## big d

the first one only last weekend was jayses october ipa.used 16gms chinook @ 60m.rest was hop schedule using cascade.so far smells the grouse.
a few brews before that was my first one malt one hop brew.currently in cc so will have to wait to tell you how it turned out but had 25grams chinook @ 60
and 25grams chinook @ 15.
ive been warned about it but as im keen on going down the 100 ibu path aka some usa brews i thought i would give it a whirl.

cheers
big d


----------



## wedge

its your funeral BigD!


----------



## big d

i know i know.
im figuring to dumb it down heaps like maybe do a small batch to see if i like it that way im not having to cope with 22 litres of absolute skull #*ck beer.

still to ibu,s just not so much volume in one hit.


----------



## Hoops

BigD

went to local HB club meeting and tried one Ale - 120 IBU!!! :blink: :blink: 
I quite liked it but it is by no means a session beer!!!


----------



## wedge

you could always CC it for a few years! :lol: :lol:


----------



## big d

thanks hoops
wedge id be lucky to make 3 weeks these days.  
anyway i reckon every brewer should try different styles to add to there arsenal and a 100ibu is a must so you can at least say been there done that.bla bla bla.
only way to find out is to brew one.
one possible good point is that it may just well keep those pesky free loading mates away from the good beer your brewing.

cheers in ibu,s
big d


----------



## Snow

Thanks, Jasony. I plan to aim for 38 IBUs with Chinook. I'll be FWHing it to soften the bitterness and bring out the flavour a bit more. As for the cascade, I'll be following Jayse's recipe, but using NZ flowers instead of the American plugs. See how it goes....

- Snow


----------



## RobW

Snow

I'll be doing almost the same as you tomorrow, now we look like getting a few cool days down here. Maybe a little more Chinook (about 50 IBU) with half in the mash & half for FWH. Good luck with yours. Interested to hear how it goes.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I am doing a modified version of this as I can't get cara munich, I have some Simcoe hops I want to try and I don't have any American Ale liquid yeast.
> Here is the modified recipe:
> 
> 
> SFPA Modified
> 
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 01/23/04
> Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Mark Rasheed
> Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer:
> Boil Volume: 29.00 L Boil Time: 60 min
> Equipment: My Equipment Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
> Taste Rating (50 possible points):
> 
> Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 
> 4.75 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2 SRM) Grain 80.3 %
> 0.45 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2 SRM) Grain 7.6 %
> 0.34 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (30 SRM) Grain 5.7 %
> 0.25 kg Munich Malt (9 SRM) Grain 4.2 %
> 0.13 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (2 SRM) Grain 2.1 %
> 20.00 gm Simcoe [14.7%] (60 min) Hops 31.3 IBU
> 27.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (15 min) Hops 7.8 IBU
> 30.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (5 min) Hops 3.5 IBU
> 1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale
> 
> Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.054 SG (1.045-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG
> Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG
> Estimated Color: 6 SRM (4-11 SRM) Color [Color]
> Bitterness: 42.7 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.6 AAU
> Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.4 % (4.5-5.7 %) %
> 
> I will report on this when it is kegged, should be in 2 weeks hopefully.
> 
> C&B
> TDA


 Currently my modified version of this is in the boiler as I type. Ended up with 30L of wort at 11.2 Brix which equates to 1043 GU. After the boil I should get 23L at 1054 if everything goes to plan :blink: 
I droped the Simcoe hops back to 16 grams which equates to 30 IBU. I upped the 15 min Cascade to 30 grams. Everything else remains the same. It's gunna be a late finish but it's always worth it.

And I tried out the new manifold and mash tun, looks like 70% efficiency with a quick batch sparge of around 20 minutes.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz

The SFA was my second go at AG , I was a bit worried as I did not get the volume I hoped , I was still working out my dead spaces , loss in boil , in the bottom of the kettle etc.

Anyway I drinking this one now , could be the best beer I have every brewed !

Will do it again next brew now I have it all worked out , should be a ripper


----------



## JasonY

Well had a big session on a couple of kegs of this on the weekend. First was bittered with 18g Chinnok + some cascades then lots of cascades later on. Aged about 5 weeks in the keg and was a bloody nice drop. Chinook had dropped off and was not overpowering.

Second was the #6 recipe above with the centenials. Very nice drop, centenial compliment the cascades well and gave a nice balance of citrusy flavours. Enjoying finishing the rest of this keg. Will repeat this one next I think with perhaps a few more chinook.

#7 is yet to be consumed  if it beats the 5 week conditioning record I will be surprised. 

Definately worth trying this style of brew.


----------



## kook

Do you prefer the centenial taste to the chinook? Is it a cleaner bittering?


----------



## JasonY

I think you still need some chinook for that nice grapefruit hit. Centenial seem similar to cascade, perhap a little more citrusy? Certainly smoother from what I can tell (given the age of the brew). The difference I think is that this one has only been kegged for about 2 weeks and is nice where as I would think the same brew with all chinooks would need 4 - 6 weeks to let the chinook bitterness drop off a bit. 

Too early for me to really say, first brew using centenial and only a couple with chinooks. I will try and pour a bottle of this keg off into a king brown to bring along to the next west coast brewers meet so you can try it.


----------



## kook

JasonY said:


> Too early for me to really say, first brew using centenial and only a couple with chinooks. I will try and pour a bottle of this keg off into a king brown to bring along to the next west coast brewers meet so you can try it.


 That'd be great 

I'll hopefully be bringing along a bottle of my Hop Hit IPA. Its in secondary at the moment (racked on sunday). I'll rack it to a keg on the 7th Mar and it should be carbonated enough to bring a bit along to the meeting on the 8th 

Going to be interesting trying to fill a bottle from my kegs. I'm going to use a picnic tap and some hose and see how i go  I CBF with a CFBF.


----------



## Goat

Well I finally did my first AG today !! 

I started at about 7:00am this morning and finished at about 4:00pm - and after hanging arounds burners and hot liquor of different sorts all day in my tin shed on a 38deg Perth day I'm pretty shagged.

The gravity was down a bit on what I had hoped at 1.051 adjusted (aiming for 1.054) and the efficiency was 63% which needs some work... oh well, there's always next weekend.

One thing that is bothering me a bit and hopefully you guys will clarify it for me: I dropped the wort into the fermenter from a fair height and had about a 5" head on it to aerate before putting it into an ice bath. Due to ambient temps, I finally had to chuck the fermenter into the freezer and wait. I just pitched the starter at 21deg but its been about several hours since I aerated the wort. 

My question is; should I reshake the fermenter to re-oxygenate it or will what I did earlier do the trick?

Here's the recipe I put down FWIW:

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.15
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.35
Anticipated SRM: 5.8
Anticipated IBU: 45.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.6 5.55 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 2
8.4 0.60 kg. Hoepfner Caramel Malt Pils Germany 1.036 2
6.3 0.45 kg. TF Caramalt UK 1.034 19
4.9 0.35 kg. IMC Munich Australia 1.038 6
2.8 0.20 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. TWOC - Cascade Pellet 5.40 32.2 60 min.
32.00 g. TWOC - Cascade Pellet 5.40 5.5 15 min.
30.00 g. TWOC - Cascade Pellet 5.40 3.9 10 min.
40.00 g. TWOC - Cascade Pellet 5.40 4.3 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


----------



## wedge

Goat you should aerate your wort until it is 21oC. The warmer you areate the greater chance of oxidation.


----------



## Goat

hmmm, thanks wedge - its a bit hard to undo that one...

Would the oxygen in the wort dissapate by waiting a few hours or would it have been absorbed into the wort and still be there?


----------



## JasonY

Goat how hot was the wort when you racked it into your fermenter. I have wondered the same thing as usually my immersion chiller only gets the temp to about 28deg maybee a little cooler. 

Anyway last batch I airated @28deg and then put it in the freezer until it reached 21degC (4 hours) and then shook again and pitched. Beer tastes fine to me  don't know what HSA tastes like anyway.

Next time I am thinking of pitching at 28-27deg to give the yeast a kick start as it is only a few hours before the freezer cools it. Just concerned that temp may kill my 1272!.

Hmm should I brew today ... bit of thunder about ...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> THE DRUNK ARAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing a modified version of this as I can't get cara munich, I have some Simcoe hops I want to try and I don't have any American Ale liquid yeast.
> Here is the modified recipe:
> 
> 
> SFPA Modified
> 
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 01/23/04
> Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Mark Rasheed
> Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer:
> Boil Volume: 29.00 L Boil Time: 60 min
> Equipment: My Equipment Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
> Taste Rating (50 possible points):
> 
> Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 
> 4.75 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2 SRM) Grain 80.3 %
> 0.45 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2 SRM) Grain 7.6 %
> 0.34 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (30 SRM) Grain 5.7 %
> 0.25 kg Munich Malt (9 SRM) Grain 4.2 %
> 0.13 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (2 SRM) Grain 2.1 %
> 20.00 gm Simcoe [14.7%] (60 min) Hops 31.3 IBU
> 27.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (15 min) Hops 7.8 IBU
> 30.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (5 min) Hops 3.5 IBU
> 1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale
> 
> Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.054 SG (1.045-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG
> Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG
> Estimated Color: 6 SRM (4-11 SRM) Color [Color]
> Bitterness: 42.7 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.6 AAU
> Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.4 % (4.5-5.7 %) %
> 
> I will report on this when it is kegged, should be in 2 weeks hopefully.
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> 
> 
> 
> Currently my modified version of this is in the boiler as I type. Ended up with 30L of wort at 11.2 Brix which equates to 1043 GU. After the boil I should get 23L at 1054 if everything goes to plan :blink:
> I droped the Simcoe hops back to 16 grams which equates to 30 IBU. I upped the 15 min Cascade to 30 grams. Everything else remains the same. It's gunna be a late finish but it's always worth it.
> 
> And I tried out the new manifold and mash tun, looks like 70% efficiency with a quick batch sparge of around 20 minutes.
> 
> C&B
> TDA
Click to expand...

 I popped this into a keg and some into bottles yesterday. I could easily drink it ungassed  .
The Simcoe hops seem very neutral and the bitterness of this beer is very balanced. All I could get was a malt flavour with lashings of Cascade at the end and a great Cascade aroma.
Methinks it isn't going to last too long at all.

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## jayse

hi guys this thread has been great to read and catch up on what iv'e missed.
thanx for the complements on the recipe.

like most of you iam using chinnook and cascade for the bitterness now at 2/3 chinnook 1/3 cascade something like 20 g chinnook and 14 g cascade.
i have made quite a few lately.

this beer doesn't really need to use ale malt or a higher mash temp. pilsner malt mashed at 66c is great.

iam also going for around 50 ibu.

as most of you have worked out the best versions of these beers are the ones that really bring out the passion fruit tones.

also i find the american II 1272 yeast is almost idiot proof.

anyway will post some of my lastest efforts later.

cheers from the skunk fart brewery.
jayse


----------



## wedge

I through my SFA in the keg tonight. It was my virgin AG :wub: 

My keg at the moment is nitro-charge with a guiness tap.

After 8 weeks of CC this beer is absolutely *beautiful*

The nitro sadly removes some of the bitterness and excentuate the sweetness of the malt. :blink: Go figure!~


----------



## JasonY

Yep up to #10 of these so far ....  latest few have used challenger for bittering along with chinook & cascades. Really like the challenger hop in this one kinda like a cascade with more alpha acids.


----------



## jayse

mixing up the hops is the way to go after all it is meant to be a complex beer.
if you haven't tried northern brewer yet give them a go.
challenger is a great hop but it does need to be mixed with other hops for complexity.

have you got the great passion fruit tones in your brew jase?
love you post as much as you like the beer.

cheers jayse


----------



## big d

wait until amarillo hits the stores.super charged cascade.ive a trial going on with an all amarillo brew at the moment.dave at goliaths is getting stock in next week.

cheers
big d


----------



## dicko

Welcome back Jayse,
Thanks again for the brew day!
I am going to give the SFPA a go after easter in my new brewery tower (structure, will post pics when finished)
Cheers


----------



## jayse

hi guys was indeed a nice brew day jeff. i think the XLCR works best with pilsner malt but the ale malt version was a good beer didn't last to long thats for sure.
the thames valley yeast is as clear as a bell in the finished beers.
anyway look forward to doing it again with you oneday.

cheers jayse


----------



## dicko

Jayse,
Just starting to use pilsiner malt,
Have done a partial and an AG but not with cascade (damn I wished I had used cacade).
i am keen to try this new Amarillo also.
Been a bit slow on the brews lately as i have been building the brewery but will get back into it asap.
Hope to catch you in Adelaide at the end of the month.
Cheers,


----------



## jayse

looking forward to see you again BBB looks like the makings of a good social beer brewers month so far.

SFPA jayse


----------



## jayse

Here's the lastest SFPA its getting right away from a LCPA clone now with some new modifications mainly the use of amirillo which is unreal in everyway.
Its much smoother i think than cascade. the london III yeast is a very good yeast for this beer too and like the 1272 it is also a easy yeast to maintain and handle etc.


The malt bill and hop amounts look a little wierd here because i made a bigger batch as big as my system allows and have just locked ingredients and changed it too 25 litres.
I mashed at 66c for 90mins with 3litres - 1kg.

A ProMash Recipe Report


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.65
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.71
Anticipated EBC: 19.2
Anticipated IBU: 48.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 13.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 33.78 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.044 SG 11.03 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Coarse Grind As Is.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
81.0 5.38 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 317.42 7
9.5 0.63 kg. IMC Munich Australia 317.42 12
4.8 0.32 kg. TF Crystal UK 284.01 145
2.4 0.16 kg. TF Torrefied Wheat UK 292.36 3
2.4 0.16 kg. Flaked Barley America 267.30 4

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
31.65 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Whole 9.80 37.7 80 min.
8.86 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 2.1 15 min.
8.86 g. cascade new  Pellet 4.50 1.3 15 min.
8.86 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 1.6 10 min.
8.86 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 1.0 10 min.
17.72 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 2.6 5 min.
17.72 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 1.7 5 min.
26.58 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 0.0 0 min.
26.58 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1318 London Ale III


----------



## morry

Jayse, 
Im keen on brewing an APA but I only brew extract at the moment, can you recommend how I could convert your SFPA to extract version?
Cheers, 
Sean


----------



## jayse

Hi Sean,
Its pretty easy to make good extract based APA's.
I would look at using a lighter colour crystal malt though as even the lightest extracts give a fair amount of colour. TF caramalt at around 40ebc or any other crystal malt around this colour would be better proberly than ussual crystal malts of around 120-140EBC.
If we base the recipe around a 1.5kg can of cooper light malt extract with the rest dry malt extract and a smidge of dextrose and a 60min 15litre boil.
It'll look something like this for 23 litres.

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.75 kg Light Dry Extract (16 EBC) Dry Extract 47.3 % 
0.25 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0 EBC) Sugar 6.8 % 
1.50 kg Coopers Pale Liquid Extract (16 EBC) Extract 40.5 % 
0.20 kg TF Caramalt (37 EBC) Grain 5.4 % 
22.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.8%] (60 min) Hops 28.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (0 min) Hops - 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 Estimated Color: 15 EBC (20-39 EBC) 
Bitterness: 32.7 IBU Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.0 % 

I would strongly suggest swapping 750g of the dry malt for 1kg of any pale malt and do a mash.

You should get close to the 30 ibu if you do a 15 litre boil with all the extract.
Finishing Hop amounts come down to personall taste, the amount here is about average for what most APA's are.
Some other varriations could be cut back 300g of dry malt and up the dextrose to 500g.



Hope that is what your after.
Jayse
PS that recipe in my post above was not really APA but APA on steriods! i called it 'baby demon' as it was a tamed version of my insane 30 hop additions demon ale.


----------



## morry

Thanks Jayse, thats just what I was after, although a lot more detailed than I expected! Ill definitely be giving this a go very soon. I probably wont do a mini mash yet, but Ill try that in the future. 
Sean


----------



## jayse

morry said:


> snipped>
> >although a lot more detailed than I expected!


 Hi Morry,
If your want to simplify it again you could base it around a hopped extract can such as coopers draught. Use the yeast with the can and add what they call 'brew booster' packs or whatever, Look for one around half dry malt half dextrose, Don't worry about using the ones with maltodextrin, no one really uses that stuff i don't think.
All you really need to do to this is boil the dry 'booster' bag with 30g of cascade for 5 mins in a few litres of water then disolve the can in when you turn the heat of. Add that to the fermentor and top up as ussual.
Pretty easy classic home brew recipe, you only fill up to 20litres.
From that, you can maybe up the gravity next time with extra malt and use grains, more hops. 
But to keep it simple and use only a small short boil you can just use cans which already provide the bitter. Coopers draught was one of my fav's for these recipes.
You can get away with not even boiling anything just put the hops in a jar of boiling water for ten mins and chuck them in the fermentor and make kit as ussuall.
Letting the hops rest in hot water for a little while basically drives of some of the nasty 'weedy' flavours. Its all about refreshing easy lovely fresh beer and that hop taste of cascade.
Another option is the grumpies masterbrews which really help you learn about doing small short boils and using grains while still using the hopped cans for the 'bitter'. 


Jayse


----------



## SJW

JAYSE: This is my version of the LCPA i am trying next week. It is also for a final vol of 25L.

5.00kg Maris Otter
0.30kg Cara-pils/dextrine
0.30kg Caramalt
0.30kg Munich

25g Chinook (60min)
about 120g of Cascade thru out the rest of the boil.

Just wondering if this will be too sweet with the Otter & other sweet grains?


----------



## Jovial_Monk

Or the Jovial Monk Brew Improvers for "heavenly" beers.


Jovial Monk


----------



## jayse

SJW,
It does look abit to complex for the style, but as far as a great beer it looks pretty good, no real need for the carapils, the munich malt either really. For the crystal malt i would go 50-100g less also, it all depends how malty you want it really, i like mine a bit more refreshing.
I would not use that much chinnook with 25g and all the cascades your looking at over 45ibu i don't think you need anywhere near that much, 30-35 is about right with anything above 40 i think too much for this beer.
With 120g of cascade i would use 60 of that after flame out, 30 each at 10 and 5. Anyway thats my thoughts
Happy brewing.
Jayse


----------



## morry

Jayse, 
The extra detail is a good thing! Im a bit bored with basic kits so adding my own hops and specialty grains are a lot more fun. Hopefully will make a better beer too. Ill probably use the wyeast 1056 too, Im liking these liquid yeasts now. 
Sean


----------



## Slight

I know this has been asked before, but how can I convert the AG version of this recipe in the recipe db to a partial mash? I don't have the gear to brew a 23l AG.


----------



## Trough Lolly

jayse said:


> [snip]
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 1.75 kg Light Dry Extract (16 EBC) Dry Extract 47.3 %
> 0.25 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0 EBC) Sugar 6.8 %
> 1.50 kg Coopers Pale Liquid Extract (16 EBC) Extract 40.5 %
> 0.20 kg TF Caramalt (37 EBC) Grain 5.4 %
> 22.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.8%] (60 min) Hops 28.0 IBU
> 15.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU
> 15.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU
> 15.00 gm Cascade [5.5%] (0 min) Hops -
> 
> Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 Estimated Color: 15 EBC (20-39 EBC)
> Bitterness: 32.7 IBU Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.0 %
> [snip]
> Hope that is what your after.
> Jayse



I've got a Coopers Pale Ale kit laying around the cellar so I thought I'd go to school on your excellent SFPA recipe thread, Jayse, and do a SFPA partial mash batch this weekend... I'm a bit limited equipment wise when I do partials, so I'm restricted to a 2kg grain bill and no more than an 11L boil volume...

This is how the SFPA Partial turned out in Promash...
Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 11.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.75
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.38
Anticipated EBC: 12.1
Anticipated IBU: 44.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 % (Yes, I do get that in my partials!!)
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
46.7 1.75 kg. Coopers LME - Pale Australia 1.038 8
26.7 1.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
16.0 0.60 kg. Bairds Munich Malt Great Britain 1.037 13
5.3 0.20 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 60
5.3  0.20 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Generic - Kit Hops Whole 8.30 17.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 20.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 3.9 15 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 1.8 1 min.

Yeast
-----
WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico

I've read with interest how the thread developed a very good starting brew into an excellent pale ale - well done to everyone involved! :super: 
The generic hop entry is to allow for the fact that the Coopers Pale Ale kit has around 17-18IBU of bittering in the kit and I always add kits at flameout to preserve the kit's hop flavour and aroma elements - I also found that some of my early part mash pale ales were coming out like IPA's and it was mainly due to forgetting to account for the hopped kit extract when I was making up the recipe in Promash B) 
Given the small grain bill for the brew, I'm toying with the idea of dropping the Munich in favour of some Carapils - what do you think of this part mash version of the now famous SFPA?

Cheers,
TL


----------



## jayse

Trough Lolly said:


> snipped>
> Anticipated OG: 1.046
> Anticipated IBU: 44.2
> [post="58883"][/post]​





You could use a bit of dry malt extract in there to bring the gravity up to 1.052-1.055 for something more like how i do it. That said i make them at 1.045 aswell.
For 1.045 I stick to only 25-30 IBU, so i would use less of the northern brewer at the start.
Even if you do up the gravity to 1.055 I would still keep the IBU down around 35.

Its looking good though just the bitterness ratio is too high.

Custard Pie
Jayse


----------



## Trough Lolly

No probs - thanks for that...I've decided to add some Carapils to the grain bill (its great stuff for good head h34r: IMHO!), steep the pale crystal in a separate pot on the stove, reduce the Munich and add more base ale malt. I also added some dry malt extract to up the starting gravity from 1.046. Here's the revised recipe:

Skunk Fart - Partial Mash

Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 11.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.15
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.71
Anticipated EBC: 13.1
Anticipated IBU: 34.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract Bill for the partial mash
Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.75 kg. Coopers Pale Ale Kit Australia 1.038 8
1.40 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
0.20 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
0.20 kg. Bairds Munich Malt Great Britain 1.037 13
0.20 kg. Coopers DME - Amber Australia 1.046 36
0.20 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 60
0.20 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 4
(2kg of grains mashed in about 6L of 66C water for an hour - TF Crystal steeped in a pot on the stove and the DME is added to the pre-boil wort)

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Hops in the kit - 8.30 16.8 60 min.
14.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 14.0 60 min.
16.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 2.2 10 min.
12.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 1.4 1 min.

Yeast
-----
WYeast 1056 American Ale in 300ml of warm water

The Amber DME has pushed up the EBC a notch but it's all I've got in the larder  
Anyway, I'll crack this lot tonight and brew it up tomorrow night whilst the missus is at work and the kids are asleep.

Cheers,
TL (Night brewer specialist!!)


----------



## jayse

Trough Lolly said:


> I'll crack this lot tonight and brew it up tomorrow night whilst the missus is at work and the kids are asleep.
> 
> Cheers,
> TL (Night brewer specialist!!)
> [post="59012"][/post]​




Everything Looks good there, from the IBU, gravity, mash temp and finishing hops. Have a fun saturday nite brew. 
What IBU calc method do you use? I use rager with pellets at plus 10% utilization in pro mash.

Alien boy thanx for the kind words. Try northbrewer for the start one day, you'll find it hads a whole extra depth to the beer.


In the evening............well early morning actually :excl: 
Jayse


----------



## Trough Lolly

Alien boy said:


> Keep us all posted on this TL, some of us are very interested to see how this turns out.



No probs - Its in the fermenter and I'm a bit weary so I'll post a report on the session later today!!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly

jayse said:


> What IBU calc method do you use? I use rager with pellets at plus 10% utilization in pro mash.



Same IBU calc method here Jayse - the fun part is keeping tabs on the A/A% from one hop purchase to the next. I actually thought I had 9% northern brewer pellets but that was a previous batch - the current ones are only 7.4% (Yakima) so I upped the bittering from 14g to 20g to compensate.

It's now 12 hours old and fermenting like a steam train! Good creamy coloured krausen and a busy airlock. I used a couple of 1056 stubby starters and poured their slurry into 500ml of warm water (after tasting the unhopped beer in each stubby to check for autolysis) that also had a sachet of S-04 dry yeast hydrating in it to make sure I had a good viable starter! I like both yeasts so the two together should make for an interesting ale - the attenuation of the 1056 coupled with the S-04 english ale yeast...

How pale is this ale, Jayse? The mash was really pale, almost wit like, but the TF pale crystal definately added some colour - I wonder how a light Caramunich would go in lieu of the pommy crystal? I used IMC pale ale malt and it's meant to be only 4EBC. The English Bairds Munich I used was rated at 13 EBC. Promash estimates the brew at 13.2 EBC...

For some reason I got crap efficiency - the SG was only 1.045 and I only managed to get 22L not 23L in the fermenter which is a godawful 54%... I used my standard part mash technique that has consistently achieved just over 80% in my previous partial mash brews according to Promash - the only thing I can think of is the wheat - I had never used it before and I bought it really cheap (hmmmm...) from a HBS in Ballarat and although its only 500g, it looks suspiciously like cracked UNMALTED wheat grains and not malted wheat??? That would account for about 2 points of gravity lost - the rest could be due to a crap sparge during the third pint of stout, I dunno... :unsure: 

Alien Boy - In case you're interested, here's a brief rundown on the session...

Night before - Whipped out the trusty Marga Mulino and cracked the grains;

Brew Night - Sent the missus off to work, backslammed the kids into bed and got to work!!! 
Doughed in the grains (minus the crystal). Dough in was 72C of about 4L of water and added about another litre or so whilst doughing in to achieve a full 6-pack esky of grains and water! So, I used 2.5L per kilo of grains and the mash temp was 66C. Mashed for an hour. In that time, I cleaned the fermenter and steeped the grain bag of Thomas Fawcett crystal in a litre or two of cold water in the kettle, slowly warming to about 70C...

Part mash brewing means I leave the keg kettle, CFWC and 10 Gal Rubbermaid in the cellar, roll up the sleeves, pour a pint (or two!!  ) of dry Irish stout and have fun! I use a 15L stock pot and sit a large colander over it. I grab the wife's soup ladle and scoop the mash into the colander and drizzle 70C sparge water over each colander full of grains to rinse. Repeat until esky is empty. I get about 12L of sweet liquor and fire up the wok burner to bring it all to the boil. I added the DME during the heating up and the rest is easy - bring to boil, add bittering, flavour and aroma hops over the one hour boil. Pour in the pale ale kit at flameout and gently stir mix in well to blend the kit and keep the aroma and flavour notes of the hopped extract - it doesn't need boiling, Coopers already did that B).

Chill in an ice bath in the kitchen sink, and when cool, splash pour through the cleaned colander into the fermenter to aerate. Top up with cold water, pitch yeast and yibbida yibbida, that's all folks!
Cheers,
TL

Edit addon: I plan to ferment in primary for 7 days and rack to secondary for at least two weeks - by that time, my kegs should have arrived from the US  Any tips on ideal gassing volumes for this brew in the keg Jayse?


----------



## Trough Lolly

AB,
No probs mate - that's the bonus of being on a brewer friendly forum!! Will update when I have a swig, but it's lookin' damn fine in the fermenter already!!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Jovial_Monk

TF don't make a light crystal, unless you are talking about their caramalt? that is quite light and shouldn't add a lot of color

Jovial Monk


----------



## Gulf Brewery

JM

According their site, TF do make a light crystal.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Borret

Can someone please explain to me why you would put your liquid yeast slurry in warm water before pitching. Goes against all logic from my perspective. Someone please enlighten me!

Borret


----------



## jayse

Trough Lolly said:


> the current ones are only 7.4% (Yakima)
> [post="59125"][/post]​



I haven't used american NB before, let us all know how they compare.




Trough Lolly said:


> How pale is this ale, Jayse? The mash was really pale, almost wit like, but the TF pale crystal definately added some colour - I wonder how a light Caramunich would go in lieu of the pommy crystal? I used IMC pale ale malt and it's meant to be only 4EBC. The English Bairds Munich I used was rated at 13 EBC. Promash estimates the brew at 13.2 EBC...
> 
> [post="59125"][/post]​



The colour iam going for is pretty much close to LCPA, side by side mine are ussually a tad darker but the aim is to stick as close to LCPA colour as possible. I use 120-140 EBC crystal malt, either weyerman caramunich II or TF crystal malt, they are both around the same colour. Can't say i prefer either one over the other.
As for imc pale ale malt, i haven't been able to get that for over two years, Used to get 50kg bags at one stage of it. I thought it was a great malt.
As for using lighter coloured crystal malts no probs there either. 120-140 ebc seems to be pretty much the standard for american or english ple ales though, that doesn't mean you can't make even better versions with a lighter crystal malt though.




Trough Lolly said:


> For some reason I got crap efficiency - the SG was only 1.045 and I only managed to get 22L not 23L in the fermenter which is a godawful 54%... I used my standard part mash technique that has consistently achieved just over 80% in my previous partial mash brews according to Promash - the only thing I can think of is the wheat - I had never used it before and I bought it really cheap (hmmmm...) from a HBS in Ballarat and although its only 500g, it looks suspiciously like cracked UNMALTED wheat grains and not malted wheat??? That would account for about 2 points of gravity lost - the rest could be due to a crap sparge during the third pint of stout, I dunno... :unsure:
> 
> [post="59125"][/post]​



sorry to here you didn't get the yeild you were after, as for the wrong wheat, i'd be pretty annoyed if that was the case, iam not all that familiar with raw wheat but at a educated guess i would think it may add some tartness to the beer which shouldn't be there really.
Its a good idea to measure your effiency at the start of the boil that way if need be you can choose to use less hops at the start so the IBU matches up with the lower expected SG.






Jovial_Monk said:


> TF don't make a light crystal, unless you are talking about their caramalt? that is quite light and shouldn't add a lot of color
> 
> Jovial Monk
> [post="59192"][/post]​



light crystal/caramalt pretty much the same thing in my book.
Agree that at only a couple % of the grist caramalt won't add too much.
The JWM caramalt seems to pack a fair amount of flavour though and I have had that malt end up cloying before.



All the worlds indeed a stage............jeez iam gunna need a big roll of gaffa tape!
Jayse


----------



## Trough Lolly

Borret said:


> Can someone please explain to me why you would put your liquid yeast slurry in warm water before pitching. Goes against all logic from my perspective. Someone please enlighten me!
> 
> Borret
> [post="59195"][/post]​



G'day Borret,
Fear not - I have not performed a pagan ritual that transcends all brewing rules!! h34r: 

My starter was 500ml of warm water (under 30C) to which I tossed in the packet of S-04 dry yeast. It rehydrates the dry yeast and gives it a running start by supplying the cells with warm but NOT hot water that hasn't been boiled so it still has oxygen in it. There are a number of articles, both here and in the US, that discuss the pros and cons of how to use stubbied yeast starters. I read an enlightening article that suggests it not bad to toss the slurry straight into the wort (if you're sure that it hasn't gone off, that is!)...

So, rather than risk trashing a perfectly good brew, I decanted all but half an inch of the unhopped liquid out of the stubby starters (and it tasted fine!!) and then poured the stubby slurry into the water and S-04 yeast starter. Sure, it will shock the 1056 yeast into life and since its 8 months old, it may not have many viable cells anyway, but it will help give the viable cells some oxygen and water before pitching into the wort. I did this with some 1028 London Ale yeast slurry in a Guinness clone and it worked a treat!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly

jayse said:


> I haven't used american NB before, let us all know how they compare.



No probs - I've used them in a dunkelweizen and they had a slightly woody note about them, but it was hard to pick it up in amongst all that malt!!



jayse said:


> As for imc pale ale malt, i haven't been able to get that for over two years, Used to get 50kg bags at one stage of it. I thought it was a great malt.



Thanks for the info re colour - its looking nice and pale in the fermenter... The IMC pale ale is uncracked, in airtight pails and is 2003 vintage - perhaps it's lost a bit of grunt? It certainly smells nice in the pail and out of the mill...



jayse said:


> [snip]Its a good idea to measure your effiency at the start of the boil that way if need be you can choose to use less hops at the start so the IBU matches up with the lower expected SG.



Good point and will do next time...This won't be the last skunk fart PA !!



Jovial_Monk said:


> TF don't make a light crystal, unless you are talking about their caramalt? that is quite light and shouldn't add a lot of color
> 
> Jovial Monk



TF Pale Crystal is lovely stuff. As long as you don't use too much of it...  



jayse said:


> All the worlds indeed a stage............jeez iam gunna need a big roll of gaffa tape!
> Jayse



Sorry Jayse, no gerbils were used in the making of this brew  

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Borret

Hi TL,

I am aware of rehydrating dried yeast in warm water and do conform to this practice on the odd occasion that I use them. However I would think that if you are going to the trouble of including a liquid yeat strain then why not just use this only and treat it well. Putting liquid yeast into warm water prior to pitching is putting it through a another temperature change not to mention exposing it to oxygen without any other nutrients to accompany it. The use of warm water is only to aid in rehydration of dry yeast because they have vast stores of nutrient reserves built in cope with this 'awakening out of hiberanation process 'and because the sugary nature of wort impedes the ability of the cell wall to absorb the moisture.
I hope it works out for you.
Cheers,
Borret


----------



## Trough Lolly

Hi Borret,
Yep, I see where you're coming from - except the 1056 was an afterthought on the night. I forgot to take some from the fridge the night before, bring up to room temp and make a fresh starter with it, so, in the grand tradition of last minute panic brewing, it got added to the re-hydrated S-04. It's not what I normally do since I prefer to use a single strain for brewing, but I thought I'd try something different - especially after it worked so well on another recent brew...
Cheers,
TL


----------



## nonicman

This is what I'll have a go at today, it's my second attempt, a bit worried about not having enough hops in the boil. Any suggestions welcome. 

skunk fart attempt II

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.10
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.2 8.30 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
5.5 0.50 kg. TF Caramalt UK 1.034 38
3.3 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.40 24.4 60 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.40 4.9 15 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Whole 8.50 2.8 5 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.40 3.1 1 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast Thames Valley Ale 1275
Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

single infusion @ 66C

Whirlfloc in the boil at 10 minutes

Happy brewing.


----------



## Jovial_Monk

Hmmm I made 40L APA (not an attempt at a skunkfart) and used

60 min 100g Amarillo
30 min 70g 
15 min 50g
and I think additions at 5 and 0 minutes

Delicious!

Jovial Monk


----------



## nonicman

Thanks JM. I have to go with it as Promash is reporting 35.5 IBU which fits with Jayse's advise. After using EKG and Fuggles for bittering for a while, 40 grams doesn't seem much.


----------



## Jovial_Monk

Ah, I see now what you meant by not enough hops in the boil.

JM


----------



## Ross

Nonicman,

Midway through mashing my first one of this style, after some great tips from Jayse -

Type: All Grain
Date: 29/05/2005 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 37.72 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 59.8 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 25.6 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (15.0 SRM) Grain 8.5 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 2.6 % 
13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 2.4 IBU 
14.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.90%] (80 min) Hops 14.6 IBU 
26.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (30 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (15 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
13.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
26.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
33.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 35.8 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.9 SRM


----------



## nonicman

Hi Ross just drawing near to the end of the boil, very impressive recipe. Dumb question whats an Aroma Hop-Steep? Sounds good

After quick google found a google cached page with a reference, I guess this is flame out hops left to steep in the hot wort, after 20 minutes then the chiller is turned on. Trying it now. Thanks Ross.


----------



## Ross

nonicman said:


> Hi Ross just drawing near to the end of the boil, very impressive recipe. Dumb question whats an Aroma Hop-Steep? Sounds good
> 
> After quick google found a google cached page with a reference, I guess this is flame out hops left to steep in the hot wort, after 20 minutes then the chiller is turned on. Trying it now. Thanks Ross.
> [post="61252"][/post]​



Spot on Nonic - I tend to add 5 mins after flame out & then start up my chiller, as you say, 20 mins later...


----------



## Ross

First time using Amarillo & cascade...

Mmmmmmmm... how good are those Amarillo - the aroma is awesome  

As a matter of interest, my cascade plugs had very little aroma at all & they came straight out of the suppliers vacuum sealed foil pack - I was expecting them to knock me over!!! Is this normal for cascade plugs?


----------



## Aaron

Ross said:


> First time using Amarillo & cascade...
> 
> Mmmmmmmm... how good are those Amarillo - the aroma is awesome
> 
> [post="61256"][/post]​



I used Amarillo in a APA a couple of weeks back and they smelt fantastic. Mandarin, mango and apricot was the main thing I got from them. When racked to secondary the beer tasted great. Still a couple of weeks to bottling though.


----------



## Jovial_Monk

Cascade stores very poorly

Jovial Monk


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Jovial_Monk said:


> Cascade stores very poorly
> 
> Jovial Monk
> [post="61291"][/post]​




Cascade stores OK if frozen. If you store it at 20C it loses 48 to 52% os Alpha Acids in 6 months. A lot of hops (eg US Fuggles) lose 35 to 40% under the same conditions. ref - http://www.probrewer.com/resources/hops/hop_data.php

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## jayse

hello APA brewers,
Nothing really to add here at the moment exept happy brewing, i have had a few beers and been watching accaadacca DVDs' all nite and am incoherent. I'll try post something worthwhile tomorow.


Girls got rythmn
Jayse


----------



## nonicman

Just gassed up the 2 kegs of APA and drew a sample, the hop-steep addition ended up being 47g as it was the last of the Amarillo. Will be getting some more. Wow, the hop-steep has given the best aroma I've had so far. Ended up steeping for 30 minutes. 
O.G 1052
F.G 1014
Thanks for the tip Ross.


----------



## Ross

nonic,

had the wife looking after my APA while I'm on my travels - went into 2c CC yesterday - will keg it on my return in 2 weeks - we'll have to exchange a couple of bottles??

cheers Ross


----------



## Hoops

About to start sparging my SFPA, using half cascade and half amarillo
The amarillo smells great already and it's just sitting in a bowl waiting for the boil!

Hoops


----------



## warrenlw63

Hoops

Next time you'll be wanting to go all Amarillo.

Amarillo blows Cascade out of the water. :super: :super: 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

I tried an APA at Elysian brewery in Seattle a few weeks ago that used SiMcoe and Amarillo together. It was awesome and will be the basis of my next few APA's.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Kai

One of the other gentlemen here has said good things about that combination, TDA. It sounds like it would work well to me, and I know that I've enjoyed the beers I've done using simcoe.


----------



## chiller

warrenlw63 said:


> Hoops
> 
> Next time you'll be wanting to go all Amarillo.
> 
> Amarillo blows Cascade out of the water. :super: :super:
> 
> Warren -
> [post="63321"][/post]​




I've never been a fan of Cascade but Amarillo is a totally different story. 

Cascade is the beaten up prototype and Amarillo is the smooth up market cousin.

Simcoe would have to be the best choice to blend with Amarillo. despite high alpha acid it is a very smooth hop.

Amarillo works brilliantly in the mash due to it high aroma qualities.

Steve


----------



## Gough

Just to join the Amarillo love in... I won't be going back to Cascade in my APAs after using Amarillo. I've never used Simcoe, (or even seen it here in Newcastle!) but can vouch for a Northern Brewer - Amarillo mix, bittering with NB, and Amarillo for everything else. Very happy with this combo.  

Shawn.


----------



## Jazman

Amarillo also goes will with a high aa hop from new zealand called southern cross


----------



## Trough Lolly

Alien boy said:


> Keep us all posted on this TL, some of us are very interested to see how this turns out.
> I 've just racked a 10 litre ,extract plus caramunich apa type beer.Cascade s from start to finish.Smells fantastic!
> 
> Jayse you are a legend.
> Long live the cult of SFPA ,and all its derivatives.
> 
> INSPIRED. A.B.
> [post="59014"][/post]​



For those of you interested in trying out a part mash version of Jayse's now famous SFPA, I had a bottle sample of the brew I did (see earlier posts and my Promash recipe of 13 May). Bottled on 31 May, it's had a few weeks to settle out and IMHO its very good. Excellent mouthfeel, and the pale crystal, munich and wheat really give it a malty but not cloying aftertaste despite it being a pale ale. Head retention is excellent thanks to the Carapils and carbonation is ok, but I expect it to improve over the next couple of weeks. It is an excellent pale ale and is crystal clear - thanks for the tips, Jayse!

The Northern Brewer (Yakima) hops give a nice bittering note - its woody and spicy and complements the Cascade well - next time, I'll use Amarillo in lieu of the Cascade and up the bittering levels - hop aroma and flavouring is fine.

Cheers,
TL

Edit: Spelling...


----------



## seanmac1904

Hello,
I made a version of this fantastic recipe and I would like to say a huge thanks to Jayse for putting this up
this is by far the closest to LCPA of the many APA attempts I have made

here is the recipe I used 

SF Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.50
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.70
Anticipated SRM: 5.4
Anticipated IBU: 38.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
72.7 4.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 2
9.1 0.50 kg. TF Torrefied Wheat UK 1.035 2
9.1 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
9.1 0.50 kg. TF Caramalt UK 1.034 19

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. 2005 Perle Plug 3.20 27.1 60 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Plug 4.50 2.0 15 min.
14.00 g. Centennial Plug 8.60 2.9 10 min.
28.00 g. 2005 Cascade Plug 5.60 3.2 5 min.
28.00 g. 2005 Cascade Plug 5.60 3.2 1 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL US-56 

My grain bill might be a bit strange, but I have lots of carafoam and I bought some 2.5kg bags of torrified wheat and TF Caramalt. due to some AR/OCD characteristics I like all my malts to be nice round amounts 

as Jayse said in earlier posts this beer is not really about the malts its all about the hopping schedule.

this took a couple of weeks to ferment at ~16deg due to the cold wetness of perth. I kegged it yesterday, fined with gelatin and she is already crystal clear !

This is the best beer I have ever made ( and for anyone who had to drink my ESB at the WCB comp I actually mean it this time  )

thanks again Jayse a super recipe

cheers from Perth

Sean


----------



## Ross

Kegged this yesterday, tastes bloody gorgeous - Again thankyou Jayse for all the great advice:

3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 59.8 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 25.6 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (15.0 SRM) Grain 8.5 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 2.6 % 
14.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.90%] (85 min) Hops 14.7 IBU 
26.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (25 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (15 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
13.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 2.4 IBU 
26.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
33.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 % 
Bitterness: 35.1 IBU 
Est Color: 8.9 SRM


----------



## Jye

After reading this thread it looks like a SFPA will be my next (second) AG. Just wanted to run it buy you guys since I have replaced the caramunich with crystal because the local HBS doesn't have any. I think I may have too much in the recipe?

Cheers

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 30.54 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 79.9 % 
0.45 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.2 % 
*0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 7.2 % *
0.23 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
0.13 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 2.1 % 
14.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [5.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
Bitterness: 39.7 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 7.9 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Total Grain Weight: 6.25 kg 
Sparge Water: 19.04 L 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 

Mash In Add 18.76 L of water at 71.5 C 66.0 C 90 min 
Step Decoct 8.06 L of mash and boil it 78.0 C 10 min


----------



## JasonY

Jye, personally I think that is too much crystal. You have 450g carapils and 450g of crystal, I would drop it to 150g of carapils & 100g of crystal. I tend to not go too heavy on the crystal malts as the WY1272 has a fruity falvour and I find too much crystal in this is a bit sweet. 

Tis an excellent brew this one however and will be very drinkable which ever way you go.


----------



## Jye

Cheers JasonY, Is the drop it carapils to compensate for the crystal replacing the caramuinich?

I have so much to learn about grain and every detail helps  

Jye


----------



## jayse

hello brewers,
caramunich i use is weyerman caramunich II which is 120 ebc. My fav alternative is thomas fawcetts crystal which is also around 120ebc, caramunich is crystal malt its just a brand name really.
anyway as jasony said 450g is to much, you can completely drop the carapils if you like and use around 250 g of a medium crystal malt of choice.
carapils is good for a really good solidified head but not really needed.
you had US two row as the base malt, i pressume you don't have the specs for the malt you have, JWM trad ale works a treat and for a lighter version the JWM pils malt works very well.

good luck and have fun brewing and drinking this fine drop.

The rover
jayse


----------



## Jye

> you had US two row as the base malt, i pressume you don't have the specs for the malt you have



Thanks jayse, not sure of the specs, last time I was at the HBS I just asked for a list of the grains they have. 

Maris Otter, traditional ale, pilsner, crystal (100-120 ebc), etc etc. I was just going to go with the trad ale :huh: 

Anyway here is the latest bill for the weekend.

5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 89.2 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (45.0 SRM) Grain 4.5 % 
0.23 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 4.0 % 
0.13 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 2.3 % 
14.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 20.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [5.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Aaron

Thought it was about time the Skunk Fart Ale thread raised itś head again.

I was just looking it up to see peoples flavour/aroma hop rates for cascade. I am making a APA this public holiday Monday so thought this thread was the place to come to. I have made APAs in the past but allways used amarillo for them. Im still using amarillo and maybe some simcoe to bitter then Im going to flavour/aroma.

Lots of good info in this thread.


----------



## voota

I made an APA (similar to skunk fart) yesterday, along with a christmas ale. In the APA, i used Chinook for bittering and 50/50 cascade/Amarillo for flavour and aroma (mainly cos' i'm out of cascade). I agree Amarillo is a nice hop for APA's, Mildura Brewery brews a strong APA with it, and it is fantastic.


----------



## jayse

Just finished making a full on version I have labelled 'bigd's visit skunkfart'. Being brewed specially for the harley rider from the north. Its a little bit over the top compared to the ussuall at the high end of the colour range and higher than normal bitterness and gravity.
For a bit extra aswell I mixed up the hops between two different lots of cascade which are both quite different and some amirillo with a third each pretty much all the way through and lots of them. Using some NB at the start for even more depth.
I think it needs a bit of the I guess you could call it mouth puckering cascade affect to be how this beer was intended which i don't think you can get with amirillo on its own. 
I have found the standard version is pretty close to the LCPA on tap at the wheaty but sometimes i find the LCPA in the bottles has some extra depth.
This doesn't line up with what most people have said who have tasted it from the brewery, ie the beer there shits all over the bottled version.
Anyway while iam at it i might ask the question whats everyone else doing for there APAs' now?
Iam pretty much still doing similar to all the recipes here and nothing out of the ordinary. Do make batches with only hlaf the finishing hops sometimes, make lighter ones and darker ones but all in all nothing out of left field.

I'll post some of the exact detials if anyones interested but iam sure you all get the idea.
Please post some more input if you have it.

Bring it on home
Jayse


----------



## Aaron

My APA have been mostly munich malt with a little wheat. I know this is waaaay out of style but it seems to work. Also I have used only Amarillo in them, which I like.

Have decided to try dropping back the munich and adding some cascade to it. I want to get that sharper flavour that cascade gives and reduce the malt sweetness from the munich a little. Still sticking to the 1318 yeast.

Just playing around with how much of the finishing hops to use.


----------



## Bilph

I added 2.5% smoked malt to my "Texas Smoked APA" to get a "Barbeque beer". OG 1060, Chinook bittering (35IBU) and Cascade flavour and aroma, Wyeast 1056. It's only just been racked to secondary and early signs were that it was bit harsh, but it's mellowed quite a bit already.
Anyone else done a Rauch APA?


----------



## Kai

From the smoked malt I've used, bilph, 2.5% is not much at all. I expect that it would provide a very mild background smokiness in an apa. Sounds like an interesting beer.


----------



## Doc

Here is my Bastardized version of Jayse's Skunk Fart and cj_in_j's HourGlassIPA that has been keeping my palette happy.
Even though the Cask Ale Yeast is listed in this one, I'll be using WLP005 English Ale from now on. It really brings out the hoppy nature of the brew more.

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's Hourglass IPA III*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-A American Pale Ales, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 8 Max Clr: 22 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.25
Anticipated OG: 1.058 Plato: 14.30
Anticipated EBC: 24.5
Anticipated IBU: 58.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 47.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.049 SG 12.24 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.8 7.20 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
5.0 0.46 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20
4.3 0.40 kg. Weyermann CaraWheat Germany 1.037 120
3.7 0.34 kg. TF Crystal Rye UK 1.031 210
3.2 0.30 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 70
2.5 0.23 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
1.7 0.16 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
1.7 0.16 kg. Hoepfner Caramel Malt Pils Germany 1.036 3

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
22.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 10.00 19.1 90 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 7.6 45 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 5.0 45 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 4.4 30 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 2.9 30 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 3.4 25 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 2.3 25 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 2.9 20 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 1.9 20 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 2.3 15 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 1.5 15 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 1.7 10 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 1.1 10 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 1.4 5 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 0.9 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.35 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1026 British Cask Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 9.25
Water Qts: 29.58 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 27.99 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.03 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 34.17 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Notes
-----

This time using Northern Brewer for the bittering over Simcoe last time. Th
e first version was a great beer but there was a grapefruit taste to it. No
t unpleastant but trying to avoid it this time. Also using WLP051 this time
after using WLP001 on version 1.


----------



## Bilph

Kai said:


> From the smoked malt I've used, bilph, 2.5% is not much at all. I expect that it would provide a very mild background smokiness in an apa. Sounds like an interesting beer.
> [post="80239"][/post]​



I didn't want to ruin a perfectly good brew by overdoing it, but the way it's already become quite drinkable, I think you're right, maybe too subtle.
I'll probably step it up a bit next time, assuming it stays tasty after bottling.


----------



## JasonY

The ones I have been doing of late are lighter in color, about 1.052 and not insanly hopped  usually NB bittering and then about 4 plugs in the last 15 mins. Always a tasty staple brew! When I run out of my current lot of WY1272 I am going to get some 1056 and give that a shot for some drier brews.


----------



## Kai

Bilph said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the smoked malt I've used, bilph, 2.5% is not much at all. I expect that it would provide a very mild background smokiness in an apa. Sounds like an interesting beer.
> [post="80239"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to ruin a perfectly good brew by overdoing it, but the way it's already become quite drinkable, I think you're right, maybe too subtle.
> I'll probably step it up a bit next time, assuming it stays tasty after bottling.
> [post="80242"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Better too little than too much, too little and you're still left with a great APA.


----------



## jayse

Thats the way doc a list of malts and hops as long as my love truncheon.
By the way whats with per pound per gallon you goose L/kg is how we do it here h34r: 

I agree there bilph 2.5% smoked in a 1.060 i don't think you'll hardly pick.

Aaron if you using mostly munich you need to mash extra low and it should end up pretty malty but not sweet.

Jasony for the most of the ones i have done lately i have been the same and tamed them a little, its great to make a full on one again though after a few batches of friend friendly batches.


Remove all the wheel blocks
Jayse


----------



## Tony

My last APA used Plae Malt, FLaked Maize, Caramalt and Melanoiden with a bit od roasted wheat for colour.

1.048 and 45 IBU with cascade and GT's home grown cluster hops.

Brewed wit h WLP001

Oh man its nice

its hopped basicly the same as jayse,s just less hops.

no dry hops just flameout.............

its gassing up now.

will give it another week and crack a bottle

will let you all know

cheers 

tony


----------



## shmick

My last all Amarillo APA went something like:

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 89.3 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 8.9 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 15.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (30 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (DCL #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

23litre, OG 1.052, FG 1.012, IBU 33

It was very floral - like drinking perfume. Bitterness wasn't up to the flavour/aroma so I thought it lacked 'punch'.
Next time I'd up the 60 min bittering to 25-30g and drop the crystal. Either that or bitter with Chinook (or something) for added depth.


----------



## RobW

shmick said:


> My last all Amarillo APA went something like:
> 
> 5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 89.3 %
> 0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 8.9 %
> 0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 1.8 %
> 15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 15.4 IBU
> 15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (30 min) Hops 11.8 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (0 min) Hops -
> 0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
> 1 Pkgs American Ale (DCL #US-56) Yeast-Ale
> 
> 23litre, OG 1.052, FG 1.012, IBU 33
> 
> It was very floral - like drinking perfume. Bitterness wasn't up to the flavour/aroma so I thought it lacked 'punch'.
> Next time I'd up the 60 min bittering to 25-30g and drop the crystal. Either that or bitter with Chinook (or something) for added depth.
> [post="80284"][/post]​



I've just done 2 APAs with similiar grain bills to the above (except using Powells and some Carapils) the only difference being the first used Amarillo & the second was Cascade - both hopped (FWH, 30, 15, 5 & 0) to about 45 IBU. Can't compare yet because the Cascade is still in secondary but the Amarillo is drinking nicely - fairly smooth rounded bitterness although could use a little more oomph like Schmick's, so I'll bump it up a bit more next time.


----------



## Ross

Only been in the keg 3 days - bloody awersome already... IBU's seem much higher, but as I left all hops in for the steeping I think the late additions continued to add bitterness...

*Arrogant Pom APA*

Type: All Grain
Date: 11/09/2005 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 37.72 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Mash: 67c 90 mins

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 42.7 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 25.6 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 17.1 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (15.0 SRM) Grain 8.5 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
0.15 kg English crystal (72.0 SRM) Grain 2.6 % 
15.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (25 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
26.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (25 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
13.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 3.8 IBU 
13.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (20 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 2.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
12.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
13.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
25.00 gm Horizon [12.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 % 
Bitterness: 38.0 IBU Calories: 448 cal/l 
Est Color: 9.0 SRM Color: Color


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Keeping with the theme, here is my latest. Haven't tasted it as it is being bottle conditioned.

Type: All Grain
Date: 4/09/2005 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.10 kg Powells Ale Malt (4.5 EBC) Grain 93.2 % 
0.27 kg Weyermann Caramunich II (124.1 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
0.10 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (30 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.90%] (10 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [9.00%] (10 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] Dry Hop (8 days)
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.054 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.7 % 
Bitterness: 42.7 IBU Calories: 504 cal/l 
Est Color: 15.9 EBC Color: 


I cut the Munich out and subbed with Melanoidin fro the first time.
Also don't see the need for wheat malt.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jye

I have had this SFPA in a keg for about 3wks and is going down nicely. 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt Grain 89.2 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (88.7 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.23 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 4.0 % 
0.13 kg Wheat Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
42.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 26.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [5.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gelatin (Secondary 5.0 hours) Misc 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

This one is in secondary and I am looking forward to seeing what all the hype is about with amarillo.

2.50 kg Pale Malt Grain 45.0 % 
2.50 kg Pilsner Grain 45.0 % 
0.25 kg Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
0.15 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (60 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (55 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (50 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (45 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (40 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (35 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (30 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (25 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (20 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (15 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (10 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (1 min) Hops 0.2 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale


----------



## SteveSA

A lot of big, hoppy beers in that lot. My next APA will be at the other end of the scale for the simple reason that I've made plenty of OTT APAs and it's time to try for something different.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.96 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated FG: 1.012 SG
Estimated Color: 12.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.9 IBU
Estimated ABV: 5.0%
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item % or IBU 
3.84 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) 80.0 % 
0.48 kg IMC Munich Malt (11.8 EBC) 10.0 % 
0.33 kg Weyermann Carared (47.3 EBC) 6.9 % 
0.15 kg Hoepfner Wheat Malt Light (3.9 EBC) 3.1 % 
20.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (60 min) 15.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.50%] (30 min) 11.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.50%] (15 min) 4.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (10 min Aroma Hop-Steep) - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter 1000 Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.80 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 74.9 C 65.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 94.4 C 76.0 C 10 min


----------



## Kai

I've just brewed a beer even further away from the OTT APA principle:


14 litres
OG 1.037
FG 1.013
3.2% ABV
28 IBU
15 EBC

50% 1.25kg hoepfner munich
25% 625g weyermann pils
20% 500g hoepfner melanoidin
5% 125g TF caramalt

69C mash for 40 minutes

11g simcoe @ 60mins, 12% AA, 23 IBU
10g amarillo at 10 mins, 8.5% AA, 5 IBU
10g simcoe at flameout
10g amarillo at flameout

1332 Wyeast Northwest Ale

fermented at 23C, took two days to ferment out. Tasting pretty fine out of the fermenter.

I've decided to call it an Imperial Mild Ale, in homage to the US's beer style history.


----------



## Jye

> 2.50 kg Pale Malt Grain 45.0 %
> 2.50 kg Pilsner Grain 45.0 %
> 0.25 kg Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 4.5 %
> 0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 2.7 %
> 0.15 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 2.7 %
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (60 min) Hops 4.0 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (55 min) Hops 3.9 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (50 min) Hops 3.8 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (45 min) Hops 3.7 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (40 min) Hops 3.5 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (35 min) Hops 3.3 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (30 min) Hops 3.1 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (25 min) Hops 2.8 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (20 min) Hops 2.4 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (15 min) Hops 2.0 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (10 min) Hops 1.5 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU
> 5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [7.10%] (1 min) Hops 0.2 IBU
> 1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
> 1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale



Kegged this on Friday night for a BBQ Saturday night, went down very well with the mates. Unfortunately it was lacking in bitterness and aroma but the continuous hopping gave a very smooth flavour :chug: The other down side was it looked like mud even after 2 weeks CCing


----------



## jayse

Hi Jye,
glad it went down well, I think being 'mud' you would have been hiding the beers real flavour and freshness, the mouthfeel wouldn't be quite what it should be either. Did you forget to add some gelatin too secondary? i see in one other post you said you used some gelatin in the last batch.
A teaspoon of gelatin disolved in a cup of hot water will ussually clear up a beer in about a week, even a beer that you think the yeast is never gunna floc out.

Sounds like for the next one you'll be putting in another 5 IBU worth at the start and maybe chuck in as much as you like at flame out.
When i do continuos hopping like that, 5g every 5 mins or whatever the additions at between 10 and the end of the boil i would make bigger. As is although you have hopped it a lot throughout the boil it still adds up to only 20g for the last 15 mins till the end, i'd look at at least doubling that if your after more flavour and aroma. I agree though that type of hoping with those hops gives a very smooth finish :chug: 


Happy brewing
Jayse


----------



## Jye

Hey jayse,

I used gelatin in this brew and in a CPA clone before this one, the CPA was crystal clear and I was hopeing this one would be the same  

I was thinking for the next one I would up the first hop to about 20IBU and then chuck in about 20g at flame out.

Thanks Jye


----------



## jayse

Jye said:


> I was thinking for the next one I would up the first hop to about 20IBU and then chuck in about 20g at flame out.
> 
> Thanks Jye
> [post="85038"][/post]​




sounds like a top plan. I ussually aim to get around at least half the IBU out of the 60min addition even in those 5g every 5 min brews. To me in such brews the flavour and aroma don't need to be exeptionally high but the bitterness is the most important to get right.

Cheers
Jayse


----------



## big d

4- 12 hour nights shifts outta the way .this is a great thread.im tired but am wondering what this would be like.a smoked skunk fart.
ever considered it jayse or is this bastardizing your great recipe way too much.
loved the original.i should do one again sometime.


cheers
big d


----------



## jayse

Firsts thoughts are no that wouldn't be all that great bigd.
If you were looking at doing it i'd back of the hops at every addition, maybe even look at none on the end,.
Use a lot more munich malt and no crystal malt, a bit of roasted malt of some sort for colour. So in the end its really a totally different beer. If i was to pick a beer i ussually do to add smoked malt to i think octoberfest or ALT beer would be right up there as a good choices. I think rauch beers suit this type of grist . Last year i made a rauch with all imc munich but i have made a lot of ALTs since then with weyerman and i can see it would have worked much better with that, the rauch beer was wyeast 2206 bavarian lager and not much hops at all. that was actually the 'smokin GT' which a lot of brewers brewed. Mine turned out lovely.

Anyway I gather you have a few days off to think about it.
As a side track i think you want a soft nature to a smoked beer not a offensive type hopping, as is the smoke itself will be offensive to some. Side track again rauch beer is a good one for complementing food stuffs of sorts but iam not sure what it would work well with as a contrast, in that sense iam not sure how it would work with the contrast of the cascade in this pale ale. 

I think if you want a fruity character smoked ale what seemed to hit the spot was the alaskan smoked porter, the smoke in that i thought was more like a nice ham rather than the bacon like character of rauch malt. Iam not sure how others discribe it but this is pretty much the best way i can comunicate it. 

If you did go about smoking a skunkfart it would have to be with some 'skunk' :super: just replace water from bong with grain :blink: 

Smoking the dope they say killed Elvis!
Jayse


----------



## Ross

Just brewed my last 2 beers, to be ready for Dec 3rd drinkies. An English special bitter & an APA.

Carbrook APA 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain Date: 5/11/2005 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 36.42 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 45.3 % 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 37.8 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (15.0 SRM) Grain 7.6 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.8 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 3.0 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 2.3 % 
0.02 kg Carafa III (525.0 SRM) Grain 0.3 % 
17.00 gm Warrior [17.10%] (20 min) Hops 17.3 IBU 
13.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (20 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
39.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (20 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
13.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 3.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 2.3 IBU 
26.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Horizon [12.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Palisade [9.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.1 % 
Bitterness: 56.6 IBU 
Est Color: 10.4 SRM Color: Color 

Mash Profile
Protien rest at 55c for 30 mins (Bairds Malt)
Mash 65c for 90 mins - Batch sparge.


----------



## chiller

Ross said:


> Just brewed my last 2 beers, to be ready for Dec 3rd drinkies. An English special bitter & an APA.
> 
> Carbrook APA
> American Pale Ale
> 
> Type: All Grain Date: 5/11/2005
> Batch Size: 25.00 L
> Brewer: Ross
> Boil Size: 36.42 L Asst Brewer:
> Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 3.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 45.3 %
> 2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 37.8 %
> 0.50 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (15.0 SRM) Grain 7.6 %
> 0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.8 %
> 0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 3.0 %
> 0.15 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 2.3 %
> 0.02 kg Carafa III (525.0 SRM) Grain 0.3 %
> 17.00 gm Warrior [17.10%] (20 min) Hops 17.3 IBU
> 13.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (20 min) Hops 10.5 IBU
> 39.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (20 min) Hops 9.6 IBU
> 13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.6 IBU
> 13.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 3.7 IBU
> 10.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU
> 13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 2.3 IBU
> 26.00 gm Cascade [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops -
> 10.00 gm Horizon [12.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops -
> 10.00 gm Palisade [9.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops -
> 10.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops -
> 1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc
> 1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc
> 1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
> 1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Profile
> 
> Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
> Est Final Gravity: 1.015
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.1 %
> Bitterness: 56.6 IBU
> Est Color: 10.4 SRM Color: Color
> 
> Mash Profile
> Protien rest at 55c for 30 mins (Bairds Malt)
> Mash 65c for 90 mins - Batch sparge.
> [post="88560"][/post]​



I can't see any Magnum in there Ross 

It will be an amazing hop experience.


----------



## Jye

Looks like a screamer  :beerbang: cant wait.


----------



## Aaron

I'm starting to run out of supplies of my APA. May bbe time to brew one again and put my stout off for a while. After tasting the originators latest incarnation it must be time to brew another. Think i will throw in some simcoe this time to preserve my amarillo stocks. I thought this thread needed reviving again too. Well here is my latest recipe:



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com

Recipe: Aaron's Pale Ale

Brewer: Aaron

Asst Brewer: 

Style: American Pale Ale

TYPE: All Grain

Taste: (35.0) 



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 23.00 L 

Boil Size: 26.62 L

Estimated OG: 1.057 SG

Estimated Color: 9.1 SRM

Estimated IBU: 49.0 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

5.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 91.3 % 

0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 8.7 % 

20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 24.2 IBU 

10.00 gm Simcoe [12.50%] (45 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 

10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (30 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 

10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 

5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (10 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 

5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 

5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) Hops - 

5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 

0.33 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) Yeast-Ale 





Mash Schedule: My Mash

Total Grain Weight: 5.75 kg

----------------------------

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 

Step Add 15.81 L of water at 72.1 C 66.0 C 60 min


----------



## jayse

Looking tasty there aaron, i'll be in on a session of that. :chug: certainly hitting the high end on the IBU but looks pretty good. Have not had any beer of yours i didn't think was great so i'am sure this will be right up there also.

Heres my xmas case version, 


SKUNK FART PALE ALE XMAS CASE 2005

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 
Total Grain (kg): 6.35
Anticipated OG: 1.056 
Anticipated EBC: 23.1
Anticipated IBU: 37.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.6 0.10 kg. AMC pale choc malt 275.60 500
3.1 0.20 kg. Hoepfner Melanoidin Germany 309.07 40
90.6 5.75 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 309.07 3
4.7 0.30 kg. TF Crystal UK 284.01 145

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
16.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 19.4 60 min.
14.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 8.7 30 min.
14.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 3.2 10 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.20 1.9 10 min.
14.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 2.7 5 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.20 1.5 5 min.
14.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.20 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II

Mashed
--------
65-66c


----------



## cubbie

Wanted to do a skunk fart at my first AG, but have not got my gear together.

Anyway I went with a partial

21L

1.5kg Coopers LME
2.8kg Traditional Ale Malt
450k Cara Pils
340g Cara Munich
225g Munich Malt
125g Wheat Malt

mash 64-65 (missed 66)

batch sparge 70-75

Hops
30g Cascade 5.2% 45min

14g cascade 15min
14g chinoock 15.2g 15min
14g cascade 10min
14g chinoock 10min
14g cascade 5min
14g chinoock 5min
14g cascade 1min
14g chinoock 1min

60min boil (my boil was weak this time - can't wait for the new burner)

Wyeast 1028 18-19c (prob a bit warmer in the fermenter)


----------



## Mr Bond

Good t see some one else has revived this thread  as I'm trawling my way through it now.

Keep us posted as to how it turns out cubbie. :chug:


----------



## Ross

A little tweaking of the hop bill for todays brew & switched back to 1056 from 1968:

Carbrook APA III
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 1/02/2006 
Batch Size: 24.00 L
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 44.4 % 
2.40 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 38.1 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (29.6 EBC) Grain 7.9 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.0 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 3.2 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 2.4 % 
15.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (20 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (20 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
13.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 3.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 2.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.061 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.1 % 
Bitterness: 50.9 IBU 
Est Color: 18.2 EBC


----------



## warrenlw63

Not hoppy enough Ross!  

Warren -


----------



## Jye

Will be interested to know how it turns out with the Chinook <_< When ever I have used it I have not been happy.


----------



## Ross

Jye said:


> Will be interested to know how it turns out with the Chinook <_< When ever I have used it I have not been happy.
> [post="105866"][/post]​



Well LCPA is reportedly bittered with it - so 15 gms at 20 mins should be ok - hopefully  

My American brown was bittered with Chinock & I love that...

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye

Did I mention I hate LCPA


----------



## T.D.

Ross said:


> Well LCPA is reportedly bittered with it - so 15 gms at 20 mins should be ok - hopefully
> 
> cheers Ross
> [post="105868"][/post]​



G'day Ross, I heard that LCPA was bittered with goldings and the chinook was used in the hopback. Might be totally wrong of course. Where did you hear it was bittered with chinook? 

That brew looks scrum-didily-umptious though. I am going to try and get my hands on some chinook and simcoe at some stage - I haven't tried them before but they sound great.


----------



## Ross

Jye said:


> Did I mention I hate LCPA
> [post="105876"][/post]​



OMG, you serious? :blink: !!!

You must be pulling my leg, you're such a big fan of APA's... My last apa was very similar to lcpa & I seem to remember you loving it :blink:


----------



## Guest Lurker

I'm pretty sure Chinook doesnt feature in the bittering for LCPA, its added late in the hop back. Its in one of the many threads here or on Grumpys. Chinook is a great hop added late, for bittering you have to like the taste of grapefruit.


----------



## Ross

T.D. said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well LCPA is reportedly bittered with it - so 15 gms at 20 mins should be ok - hopefully
> 
> cheers Ross
> [post="105868"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'day Ross, I heard that LCPA was bittered with goldings and the chinook was used in the hopback. Might be totally wrong of course. Where did you hear it was bittered with chinook?
> 
> That brew looks scrum-didily-umptious though. I am going to try and get my hands on some chinook and simcoe at some stage - I haven't tried them before but they sound great.
> [post="105892"][/post]​
Click to expand...


TD,

Had gone off this info from their site:

"Chinook - for bittering character, gives a zesty grapefruit taste 
Cascade - very aromatic hop, gives a unique floral aroma "

but they also list Goldings on their site & state they bitter with pellets, while using flowers in the hopback - so you may be right. 

Not looking to make LCPA anyway (not my favourite either), but was looking for slightly more grapfruit in this once, hence the change in hop schedule...  

cheers Ross...


----------



## cubbie

23L

5kg Traditional Ale Malt
450k Cara Pils
340g Cara Munich
225g Munich Malt
125g Wheat Malt

mash 66

batch sparge 75

Hops

8g Amarillo 11% 45min 10.9
8g Chinook 15.2% 45min 15
8g Amarillo 11% 15min 3.2
8g Chinook 15.2% 15min 4.5
8g Amarillo 11% 10min 2.4
8g Chinook 15.2% 10min 3.4
14g Amarillo 11% 5min 3.5
14g Chinook 15.2% 5min 4.9
14g Amarillo 11% 1min 3.5
14g Chinook 15.2% 1min 4.9
12g Cascade 5.2% 1min 1.4 (just becuase I have that left over)


I can't remember the aa of the Amarillo so that may need to be adjusted. 

I have ignored the IBU's for the 5 and 1 min additions but thought with i best consider the 10 and 15 additions because of the high aa.

the above is based on a estimate of 70% eff. Lets see what i get.

couple of quick questions.

1. I am going to have a water grain ration of 3:1. If i always am after a 23L batch, would you normally adjust this ratio, the sparge volume or boil time to meet your targets? (ie. with a changing grain bill)

2. as suggested above at what point to you disregard the bittering potential of the hops in the boil, for high aa hops (eg 10min)

had more but i forgot.

cheers 

cubbie.


----------



## Guest Lurker

I couldnt be bothered reading through this whole thread to see if this has come up before...but if anyone was trying to find out the actual yeast that LCPA use in fermentation, Chris White of Whitelabs let slip in a chat over a beer last night that he sends a 2 l bottle of WLP001 to them every couple of weeks and has done for the last 7 years. So there you go.


----------



## Jye

Im not to shocked by this news.... but this line



> Chris White of Whitelabs let slip in a *chat over a beer last night*



 was this in person? How did you catch up with him? I heard him on the brewing network and he had some great info :beerbang:


----------



## Guest Lurker

Chris gave a talk in a pub in Perth last night, finished at 11 pm, then was happy to stick around drinking beer and chatting for ages after that. Hes an accomplished speaker, was happy to let the talk go wherever people wanted. Hardest thing to remember was "Don't mention the (war) wyeast" since it is more commonly available in Perth than Whitelabs.


----------



## Jye

That would have been an awesome night :beerbang:


----------



## BigAl

It certainly was. He clearly knows his stuff and probably has the best job in the world. Would have been good to tape it.


----------



## PhilS

Off topic, I was priveledged to attend the "Chris White & Joanne night" in Hobart. Very knowledgeable & had a wealth of answers to any question. A fantastic evening to say the least


----------



## Doogiechap

I just wanted to send out a huge thanks to the members (and moderators  ) of the AHB for helping to guide me through my first all grain brew using this recipe. I had a taste after racking 48hrs into the primary ferment and was very promising (the hop aroma was sensational). I got a bit carried away on my boil and ended up with a final volume of 17l @ 1068 so I added some water to drop to 1058 @ 20l. It was a fairly smooth sail apart from losing my herms sprinkler in the mash and had to go fishing with a coathanger  . I did a little jig around the shed when my herms setup actually worked :lol: .
I've got the grain bill together for Doc's Oatmeal Milk Choc Porter for tomorrow :super: 

Thanks chaps !! (And Roy from TWOC for his patience)
Cheers
Doug


----------



## jayse

Hey Doug,
I hope it comes up a treat for ya, sounds like everything went reasonbly well. 


Dancing days
Jayse


----------



## Tony

OK

I have done a lot of thinking on this and after a couple of failed attempts im going to have a shot at a good APA.

I have never brewed much of the "yank" type beers partly because of bad experiences (my stuff ups in the past) and the fact that cascade seems to be the 90's equivilant of a "NO FEAR" sticker on your car. I tent to shy away from what is the norm...... thats just me. Its what makes me special  

Now. As i said i have been thinking, and trying some LCPA but that didnt turn me.

I tried a glass of Pale Ale at Potters brewery in the hunter valley ( a couple of weeks before the HAG day) and it was great. I really liked it!!!

Whats in it i asked.......

Well a gentleman never tells but all those "C" words i had baged out came back and bit me on the arse!!!

Now.

I have read a lot of stuff on this forum over the years and it seems the Skunk Fart Ale is the benchmark. Which version i dont know but a combo of a few of them has to be good right  

So i have had a go at knocking up something simple but close to Jayse's recipe to brew next week with some US56. I am going to use a bit of nobil stuff to smooth out that "pinecone in the mouth" thing i have trouble with with when lots of "C words" ar at hand.

Ok enough ranting....... hers is my idea.

Any coments, ideas or blank cheques in the main are welcome


Cheers




Stinky Yank Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.90
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.87
Anticipated EBC: 21.6
Anticipated IBU: 38.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
58.8 7.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
25.2 3.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
8.4 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
5.0 0.60 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
1.7 0.20 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5
0.8 0.10 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 14.6 60 min.
30.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 8.9 20 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 4.7 10 min.
30.00 g. cascade (new) Pellet 5.90 3.3 10 min.
30.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 3.10 1.7 10 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 2.6 5 min.
30.00 g. cascade (new) Pellet 5.90 1.8 5 min.
30.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 3.10 1.0 5 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. cascade (new) Pellet 5.90 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 3.10 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 5 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

US56 dry yeast


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 11.90
Water Qts: 37.72 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 35.70 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 76 Time: 15
Sparge Temp : 76 Time: 15


Total Mash Volume L: 43.64 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Jye

Come to the hop side Tony






Your hop schedule looks pretty good, my only suggestion would be to swap all the Hallertau with Simcoe which will still keep you away from a mouthful of pine.


----------



## jayse

Hersbrucker and a big dose of munich malt in a APA? I'd personally swap the pils and munich malt amounts around the other way and leave out the hersbrucker but as is it doesn't look to bad.


Boozed broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Tony

Ok.... here is an updated versoin.

I have downed the munich, upped the pils and upped the gravity and bitterness too....... i couldnt help myself.

I have replaced the hersbrucker with some willamette to be more authentic and i dont have any simco. 

here it is...... comments welcome 

Stinky Yank Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.90
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.80
Anticipated EBC: 19.5
Anticipated IBU: 42.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
54.3 7.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
31.0 4.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
7.8 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
4.7 0.60 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
1.6  0.20 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5
0.8 0.10 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 15.6 First WH
30.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 11.0 30 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 4.6 10 min.
30.00 g. cascade (new) Pellet 5.90 3.2 10 min.
30.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.30 2.3 10 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 2.5 5 min.
30.00 g. cascade (new) Pellet 5.90 1.8 5 min.
30.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.30 1.3 5 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. cascade (new) Pellet 5.90 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.30 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 5 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

US56


----------



## Stuster

Looks good, Tony. I'm sure that hop bill would be nice, but why not go all the way, leave Germany behind and use the Amarillo, Cascade, Willamette blend for FWH and 30 minutes as well. :super:


----------



## Duff

Sorry Tony, I couldn't help myself.

I think NB is the wrong hop completely to be bittering an APA. You need a clean bittering hop like Warrior if you are thinking of a combo's that you have listed. Alternatively, bitter with Centennial if you want to flavour with combo's of Cascade and Amarillo, but drop the Willamette. IMO I think Centennial is a Cascade on steroids, but too much can give the grapefruit taste so treat carefully. I don't think you need any chocolate at all as the Munich will give enough colour with the boil.

I think a good APA (or AIPA) needs to be kept fairly simple to let a nice sharp bitterness at 60min, with loads of flavour from 20min and under with no more than 2 combinations of hops which compliment each other.


----------



## Guest Lurker

Ask 10 brewers....I think NB works really well in an APA for bittering. An APA of mine bittered with NB won the pale ale category at Bathurst last year. On the other hand, I'm over amarillo in APAs, I love amarillo on its own, I dont like it mixed with cascade, and I really dont like it mixed with the big Cs like chinook. The fruitiness of the amarillo tends to clash with the citrus bite of chinook etc. In my opinion.


----------



## Tony

mmmmmm

You see this is the problem i have had before..... the hops just dont seem to work.

Maybe when i have more stocks to keem me going i will risk 50 plus liters of bad beer.

thanks all.

cheers


----------



## Stuster

Don't give up, Tony. If you have enough, why not do a single hop APA with just Amarillo. Drop the chocolate, but otherwise the grain bill will be fine IMO.


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Tony

I would simplify your recipe. With that many malts and hops / additions, you are not really going to notice exactly what each of them has done to the flavours, especially as you going for a hop driven beer. 

I would drop the choc, acidulated and munich. On the hops, use 1 for bittering, 1 for flavour and 1 for aroma. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## jayse

I'am with the lurker and think NB makes a awesome bittering hop for APA! I'am also with pedro and the keep it simple approach. 

If you get a chance you have to find a fresh emersons APA for what I'd call one of the very best comercial examples of the style. :chug: 



Boozed broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Voosher

jayse said:


> I'am with the lurker and think NB makes a awesome bittering hop for APA! I'am also with pedro and the keep it simple approach.
> 
> If you get a chance you have to find a fresh emersons APA for what I'd call one of the very best comercial examples of the style. :chug:
> 
> 
> 
> Boozed broozed and broken boned.
> Jayse



Agree.
Im not a wild APA fan and I'm still working to perfect the style for my taste but one thing I know I do like is some NB for bittering. A recent one that got me close to what I want was about 50/50 NB and Simcoe.
Keep the rest of it simple to start with and work it from there.


----------



## Tony

ok

I will drop the choc, and the willamette and stick with NB bittering and cascade and amarillo at the end.

Nothing ventured nothing gained.

cheers folks

Stinky Yank Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.50
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.38
Anticipated EBC: 15.6
Anticipated IBU: 39.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
56.0 7.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
32.0 4.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
5.6 0.70 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
4.8 0.60 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
1.6 0.20 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 15.8 First WH
30.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 11.1 30 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 4.6 10 min.
30.00 g. cascade (new) Pellet 5.90 3.2 10 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 2.5 5 min.
30.00 g. cascade (new) Pellet 5.90 1.8 5 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. cascade (new) Pellet 5.90 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 5 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

US56


----------



## Steve

Had a good brew day on Saturday doing the Skunk Fart APA. Thanks to Trough Lolly cracking my grain at the last minute!

2 kg JWM Weyermann Pilsner 
1.75kg Golden Promise Ale
1 kg Torrified wheat 
22 g Amarillo (Pellets, 8.5 AA%, 60 mins) 
20 g Amarillo (Pellets, 8.5 AA%, 15 mins) 
20 g Cascade at flameout 

Half a tab of whirlfloc at 15 mins 

SO4 ale yeast 

Mashed at 65 degrees for 60 mins 
Boiled for 60 mins 

Smells beautiful! 
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## DJR

Steve said:


> SO4 ale yeast



Did you use the S04 on purpose instead of US56? I'd be interested to see how it turns out with that yeast...


----------



## Steve

DJR said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO4 ale yeast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use the S04 on purpose instead of US56? I'd be interested to see how it turns out with that yeast...
Click to expand...



yeah - i normally use us56 but havent been getting many bright/clear beers lately. I recently used SO4 in a kolsch (as my wyeast starter didnt start) and it is bloody crystal. Its the first brew ive done that you can actually see the tap inside through the 23 litres of wort.....so I thought i'd give it a go?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jayse

Looks like a nice drinker of a recipe and I would be interested in hearing and even tasting what that much torrified wheat is like in it.

If you could be so kind steve could you just go back and edit your post and add the OG and IBU. Cheers.



Boozed broozed and broken boned
Jayse


----------



## Steve

jayse said:


> Looks like a nice drinker of a recipe and I would be interested in hearing and even tasting what that much torrified wheat is like in it.
> 
> If you could be so kind steve could you just go back and edit your post and add the OG and IBU. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Boozed broozed and broken boned
> Jayse




hmmmmm after reading a lot today about torrified wheat Im kind of wishing I used normal wheat! I was led to believe torrified is a reasonable substitute for normal wheat malt hence the reason for using it, plus I didnt have any wheat malt in me cupboard. Unfortunately I cant tell you the OG - I clean forgot (had to many beers and needed to sit down after cleaning up)  Also I cant tell you the IBU as I dont have brewing software at home - i just use recipes from the recipe section and tweak them a little....as I did with yours Jayse. Im sure it'll be a nice quaffer. Smelt beautiful from the airlock this morning too.
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Any ideas what 1kg of torrified wheat may do to it?


----------



## Justin

DJR said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO4 ale yeast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use the S04 on purpose instead of US56? I'd be interested to see how it turns out with that yeast...
Click to expand...


DJR, I did a Skunk Fart version recently and used SO4 as I hadn't found any US56 locally. It was a fantastic beer and came out beautifully fermented at 18C, I was really impressed with the beer and with SO4. I haven't used dry yeast for a long time and my old efforts with SO4 weren't impressive (but likely a lot of facotrs in play there, it really was a long time ago) -but this batch is beautiful.

I just did a cream ale with US56 which is superb and also did a Belgian Wit with T-58 which I am also quite impressed with but the beer is closer to a hefe I think, plenty of banana notes and spicy but I can't find the corriander so it could have done with a little more. Still a good beer though and cloudy as hell  . I don't expect it to clear much at all (obviously it doesn't have to and likely wont), lots of wheat, wheat flour, no chill (it worked but I don't think I'll do it again) and I don't think T-58 is a great flocculator. You damn skippy it's cloudy.

My eyes have been opened to dry yeasts again, but in answer to your question regarding SO4 in an APA I would highly recommend it especially if you can't get US56. I would have no qualms brewing it again with SO4.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## jayse

Steve said:


> snipped>
> 
> P.S. Any ideas what 1kg of torrified wheat may do to it?



Torrified wheat is a common cereal adjunct for pale ale but not ussually in quite that amount more like 5-10% which would be average somewhere around 300g in that recipe.

The flavour will be closer to raw wheat than it is to malted wheat. One thing I'am sure it will add/aid is huge foam formation and retention. It should still come out a ripper of a session drinker i'am completely sure.

As to the exact flavours you'd get from in used in this amount i'am not really 100% sure other than to say i would expect/guessing it to be reasonbly similiar to raw wheat.


Jayse


----------



## Steve

jayse said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> snipped>
> 
> P.S. Any ideas what 1kg of torrified wheat may do to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torrified wheat is a common cereal adjunct for pale ale but not ussually in quite that amount more like 5-10% which would be average somewhere around 300g in that recipe.
> 
> The flavour will be closer to raw wheat than it is to malted wheat. One thing I'am sure it will add/aid is huge foam formation and retention. It should still come out a ripper of a session drinker i'am completely sure.
> 
> As to the exact flavours you'd get from in used in this amount i'am not really 100% sure other than to say i would expect/guessing it to be reasonbly similiar to raw wheat.
> 
> 
> Jayse
Click to expand...


OK cool - thanks for that - it'll be interesting. I'll let you know how it goes.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve

Had a couple of samples, well actually more than a couple of this last night. I honestly cant tell any difference by using 1kg of the torrified wheat. Its my first AG APA so I only have the Grumpys Boston Cream and the ESB APAs to judge it by. Its very nice. The head is good, nice and white, not too big. Unfortunately its packed with chill haze. It was crystal in the fermenter and when bottling. The beer is very pale. Its definately a good quaffer. I think I would up the hops a touch more....
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Cant tell any difference by using SO4 rather than my usual US56.


----------



## andrewg

Steve said:


> P.S. Cant tell any difference by using SO4 rather than my usual US56.



Hey Steve
I agree. I recently used S04 for an APA as it was the only yeast I had on hand at the time. Its currently on tap and going down very nicely! No noticable difference in FG or taste from previous APAs. With such a hop dominated beer subtle yeast characteristics are going to be subthreshold.
cheers
HStB


----------

